# Filastrocche...



## Necsus

In seguito a un post di Lorraine in I/E, in cui si ipotizza che in Italia non ci sia un grande ricorso alle filastrocche per bambini, anche come mezzo di trasmissione del sapere e della saggezza popolari, sarei curioso di verificare quanti dei partecipanti al forum utilizzano con i loro bambini, oppure ricordano perché magari usate dai loro genitori, delle filastrocche, in italiano o anche in dialetto, che forse è la forma più usata per tramandare queste piccole perle... 
Apro io con una emblematica di Gianni Rodari.


FILASTROCCA CORTA E MATTA
Filastrocca corta e matta,
il porto vuole sposare la porta,
la viola studia il violino,
--


----------



## Carthusian cat

Io di filastrocche ricordo solo quelle per fare la conta.
A parte la classica 'Ambarabà ciccì coccò', ai miei tempi si usava molto
'Sotto il ponte di Malacca
c'è Mimi che fa la cacca.. - continua, ma tutti sappiamo come-'.
Poi questa:
Topolino topoletto (zum-pa-pà)
s'è ficcato sotto al letto (zum-pa-pà)
e la mamma poveretta (zum-pa-pà)
gli ha tirato una scopetta (zum-pa-pà)..  ma non mi viene in mente come andava a finire, mi pare che il topolino facesse una fine tragica..

Poi ne ricordo una che mi diceva mio nonno, e non era per fare la conta:
'C'era una volta un re
seduto sul dofà
che disse alla sua serva
raccontami una storia
e la serva incominciò:
c'era una volta un re
seduto sul sofà.... - all'infinito, finchè i bambini si rivoltano contro il nonno-'


----------



## itka

A me racontavano quella delle dita :
Il police dice : ho fame !
L'indice : non c'è pane.
Il medio : come faremo ?
L'annulario : ruberemo !
Il mignolo : mica, mica, chi ruba s'impicca !

Esiste anche in francese, quasi simile !

Ce ne sono due che mi piacerebbe ritrovare :
_Quella del ciuino_ (come si scrive ?)_ che andava in Maremm'ingrassà..._

E un altra che cominciava cosi' :
_C'era una volta un topolino, 
Bello, svelto et biricchino
....._
e finalmente, poverino :
_Si fé in trappola pigliar !

_Se qualcuno le conosce ...
Fare la conta...???? Contare per sapere a chi tocca ?


----------



## Necsus

itka said:
			
		

> A me raccontavano quella delle dita :
> Il pollice dice : ho fame !
> L'indice : non c'è pane.
> Il medio : come faremo ?
> L'annulare : (lo) ruberemo !
> Il mignolo : mica, mica, chi ruba s'impicca !
> Esiste anche in francese, quasi simile !
> Ce ne sono due che mi piacerebbe ritrovare :
> _Quella del ciuino_ (come si scrive ?)_ che andava in Maremm'ingrassà..._
> _Dovrebbe essere 'ciuchino' (asinello), che in toscano si pronuncia 'ciuhino', ma non la conosco._
> 
> Fare la conta...???? Contare per sapere a chi tocca ?


Sì, è questo il significato. 
E' vero, per fare la conta si usano tante filastrocche. La più nota, a cui faceva riferimento CC, è:
_Ambarabà Ciccì Coccò
tre civette sul comò
che facevano l'amore
con la figlia del dottore.   
Il dottore si ammalò
Ambarabà Ciccì Coccò_.

che spesso viene confusa con quest'altra:
_Anghingò
Tre galline e tre capò
Per andare alla cappella
C'era una ragazza bella
Che suonava il ventitré
Uno due tre._


----------



## stanfal

Qualcuno si ricorda una canzoncina che iniziava così:

Pioggerella pioggerellina
vieni giù grossa, vieni giù fina
pioggia d'aprile vieni in fretta 
col profumo di violetta

...non me la ricordo più! Me la cantava la mia nonna..

S.


----------



## comeunanuvola

Io conosco questa (ma è un po’ lunga) per insegnare ai bambini l’alfabeto in modo giocoso:
 
A come armatura
B  come bravura
C come canaglia che con me viene in questura
D come diamante 
E come elefante 
F sei un furfante ed in galera finirai.
G c’è tanta gente
H non c’è niente ed
Immediatamente alla 
L passerò
M meno male
N è già Natale e tanti doni avrò....
 
Se volete la finisco altrimenti è già carina così, non trovate????
 
Nuvola


----------



## Carthusian cat

stanfal said:


> Qualcuno si ricorda una canzoncina che iniziava così:
> 
> Pioggerella pioggerellina
> vieni giù grossa, vieni giù fina
> pioggia d'aprile vieni in fretta
> col profumo di violetta
> 
> ...non me la ricordo più! Me la cantava la mia nonna..
> 
> S.


Mi spiace Stanfal, questa non la so, però me ne hai fatta venire in mente un altra che mi diceva mio papà quando ero piccola

Piove pioviccica
il sedere ti si appiccica
si appiccica sulla sedia
e tira che si spiccica!


----------



## fiorilù

In spiaggia

"Forma formella se diventi bella ti do' la caramella, se diventi brutta ti dò la pastasciutta..."


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... forse è vero, non sembrerebbero essere in moltissimi a coltivare l'abitudine di recitare filastrocche ai bambini.
Eccone altre due abbastanza comuni (mia figlia le 'pratica' regolarmente):

Batti batti le manine,
che arriva papà,
ti porta le caramelline
e tutte _[nome]_ le mangerà.

Un elefante si dondolava
sopra il filo di una ragnatela
e considerando la cosa interessante
andò a chiamare un altro elefante.
Due elefanti si dondolavano
sopra il filo di una ragnatela
e considerando la cosa interessante
andarono a chiamare un altro elefante.
_[e così via...]_

Poi mi viene in mente quella usata per ricordare quanti giorni hanno i mesi:

30 giorni a novembre, 
con april, giugno e settembre,
di 28 ce n'è uno,
tutti gli altri ne han 31.


----------



## claudine2006

Necsus said:


> Hmm... forse è vero, non sembrerebbero essere in molti a coltivare l'abitudine di recitare filastrocche ai bambini.
> Eccone altre due abbastanza comuni (mia figlia le 'pratica' regolarmente):
> 
> Un elefante si dondolava
> sopra il filo di una ragnatela
> e considerando la cosa interessante
> andò a chiamare un altro elefante.
> Due elefanti si dondolavano
> sopra il filo di una ragnatela
> e considerando la cosa interessante
> andarono a chiamare un altro elefante.
> _[e così via...]_
> 
> .


Nella mia versione invece di _considerando_ si diceva _reputando _e invece di _sopra_ il filo si usava _appesi_ al filo.
Esiste anche in spagnolo.


----------



## Carthusian cat

Ci stavamo quasi per dimenticare il giro tondo!! 

_Giro giro tondo_
_casca il mondo_
_casca la terra_
_tutti giù per terra!!_

E com'era quella che alla fine diceva:
_spegni la candela e dici buonasera?_

Qualcuno se la ricorda?


----------



## claudine2006

Me n'è venuta in mente un'altra:

_Quando piove e tira vento _
_nella casa sta il bambino _
_nel suo nido l'uccellino_
_e il ranocchio senza ombrello_
_sotto un fungo sta bel bello._


----------



## sabrinita85

_La bella lavanderina
che lava i fazzoletti
dei poveretti della città.
Fai un salto! Fanne un altro!
Fai la giravolta! Falla un'altra volta!
Occhi in su; occhi in giù;
dai un bacio a chi vuoi tu._


Penso sia romana quest'altra:
_Mannaggia al diavoletto
che c'ha fatto litigà,
pace, pace, libertà
con i soldi di papà
ci compriamo il baccalà!

_Quest'ultima si dice mentre i due bambini si prendono i mignoli e li dondolano in segno di riconciliazione dopo una litigata.


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> Penso sia romana quest'altra:
> _Mannaggia al diavoletto_
> _che c'ha fatto litigà,_
> _pace, pace, libertà_
> _con i soldi di papà_
> _ci compriamo il baccalà!_
> 
> Quest'ultima si dice mentre i due bambini si prendono i mignoli e li dondolano in segno di riconciliazione dopo una litigata.


Ne conosco un'altra versione:

_Pace pace di Gesù _
_non lo faccio più _
_maledetto diavoletto_
_che ci ha fatto litigare_
_Pace pace di Gesù_
_non lo faccio più._

Sarà la versione cattolica.


----------



## sabrinita85

claudine2006 said:


> Sarà la versione cattolica.


LOL


----------



## irene.acler

Quando ero piccola dalle mie parti si usava fare un gioco abbinato ad una breve filastrocca, in dialetto, che fa così:

La galinela la và nel prà
cuccete lì, cuccete là..

In pratica un gruppetto di bambini si metteva in fila. Un bambino, in capo fila, faceva la parte della chioccia, e tutti gli altri i pulcini. Ogni volta che si ripeteva questa strofa un bambino si "accucciava" (oddio, esiste in italiano? lapsus!!), fino a quando restava in piedi solo la chioccia....
Che ricordi....


----------



## sabrinita85

irene.acler said:


> "accucciava" (oddio, esiste in italiano? lapsus!!)


Sì, sì!!!
Guarda qui!


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Quando ero piccola dalle mie parti si usava fare un gioco abbinato ad una breve filastrocca, in dialetto, che fa così:
> 
> La galinela la và nel prà
> cuccete lì, cuccete là..
> 
> In pratica un gruppetto di bambini si metteva in fila. Un bambino, in capo fila, faceva la parte della chioccia, e tutti gli altri i pulcini. Ogni volta che si ripeteva questa strofa un bambino si "accucciava"  (oddio, esiste in italiano? lapsus!!), fino a quando restava in piedi solo la chioccia....
> Che ricordi....


Che bella immagine!
_Accucciarsi_
di persone: rannicchiarsi come il cane nella cuccia, per timore, paura o riservatezza. (Devoto Oli).


----------



## claudine2006

Ero in bottega ticcheticchetà
a lavorare ticcheticchetà
e non pensavo ticcheticchetà
alla prigione ticcheticchetà.
Ma un brutto giorno ticcheticchetà
venne un signore ticcheticchetà
che mi voleva ticcheticchetà
portare via ticcheticchetà.
Ma io fui buono ticcheticchetà
presi  un bastone ticcheticchetà
e glielo diedi ticcheticchetà
sul suo testone ticcheticchetà.
Il suo testone ticcheticchetà
era un melone ticcheticchetà
e me lo presi ticcheticchetà
per colazione ticcheticchetà.

A pensarci bene è un po' macabra...anzi fa proprio schifo!


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> Che bella immagine!
> _Accucciarsi_
> di persone: rannicchiarsi come il cane nella cuccia, per timore, paura o riservatezza. (Devoto Oli).



Ok, grazie mille...temevo di aver scritto una cosa assurda..un piccolo lapsus momentaneo!


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Ok, grazie mille...temevo di aver scritto una cosa assurda..un piccolo lapsus momentaneo!


Di niente. Anche _accovacciarsi_ andrebbe bene.


----------



## comeunanuvola

claudine2006 said:


> Nella mia versione invece di _considerando_ si diceva _reputando _e invece di _sopra_ il filo si usava _appesi_ al filo.
> Esiste anche in spagnolo.


 
Pensa che invece noi dicavamo _ritenendo..._

_Nuvola_


----------



## comeunanuvola

claudine2006 said:


> Ero in bottega ticcheticchetà
> a lavorare ticcheticchetà
> e non pensavo ticcheticchetà
> alla prigione ticcheticchetà.
> Ma un brutto giorno ticcheticchetà
> venne un signore ticcheticchetà
> per colazione ticcheticchetà.....
> 
> A pensarci bene è un po' macabra...anzi fa proprio schifo!


 
Grazie Claudine
mi hai riportato alla mente una filastrocca che cantavo da bimba con una mia amica che vedevo solo l'estate, ed alla fine benchè macabra è davvero un bel ricordo.

Nuvola


----------



## Mizzpatoc

Questo thread mi commuove e mi fa pensare ai bimbi miei che sono a casa ad aspettarmi... 
Una filastrocca, purtroppo in dialetto veneto, spero che il moderatore non me ne voglia, che ancora adesso alla più piccola ogni tanto ripeto per farla ridere:

Manina béla, fatta penéla, 
dove sito stà, al mercà?
cossa gheto comprà?
Pan e late!
Gate, gate, gate!! (durante quest'ultima frase, solletico il palmo della manina per farla ridere)

Tradotta in italiano dovrebbe essere  più o meno così:

Manina bella, fatta come un pennello,
dove sei stata, al mercato?
Cos'hai comprato?
Pane e latte!
(Come si dice in italiano gate, gate, gate?)

Ciao da Matteo!


----------



## itka

Me ne ricordo una che le zie cantavano a mia Mamma, quasi un secolo fa :

-Beh !!! (pianto di bambina)
-Mamma non c'è !
-dove gli è ita ? (temo che sia dialetto toscano)
-A dar la puppa a Rita  !(nome _ad hoc_ : quello della sorella)
-quando ritornerà ?
-doman' in là !
-Che ci portera ?
-un baccalà !

Sembra che il baccalà abbia avuto un posto privilegiato nelle filastrocche : si vede che era un piatto buon mercato, che tornava spesso sulle tavole di chi' aveva molti figli e pochi soldi !


----------



## claudine2006

itka said:


> Me ne ricordo una che le zie cantavano a mia Mamma, quasi un secolo fa :
> 
> -Beh !!! (pianto di bambina)
> -Mamma non c'è !
> -dove gli è ita ? (temo che sia dialetto toscano)
> -A dar la puppa a Rita !(nome _ad hoc_ : quello della sorella)
> -quando ritornerà ?
> -doman' in là !
> -Che ci porterà ?
> -un baccalà !
> 
> Sembra che il baccalà abbia avuto un posto privilegiato nelle filastrocche: si vede che era un piatto buon mercato, che tornava spesso sulle tavole di chi aveva molti figli e pochi soldi !


O forse solo per la rima o perché è un nome divertente!


----------



## itka

Penso di no : era veramente il nome della mia zia, dalla quale, da bambina, mia madre era disperamente gelosa !


----------



## comeunanuvola

Un'altra che mi "canticchiava" sempre mia nonna e che va raccontata seduta a cavalcioni e dondolando il/la bimbo/a:

Sedia sediola
(nome bimbo) va a scuola
va a scuola col canestrello
pieno pieno di pinzutello
la maestra gli fa festa
e la lo butta dalla finestra

A questo punto però non capivo mai cosa che la maestra buttasse dalla finestra: me o il pinzutello??? 

In effetti il preferito di mio nonna era mio fratello e al lui non la cantava mai.... Mah!!!

Nuvola


----------



## daniele712

itka said:


> Penso di no : era veramente il nome della mia zia, dalla quale, da bambina, mia madre era disperamente gelosa !


Sarà come dici.
A me sembra:
Beh!
risposta al pianto della bambina :Mamma non c'è
domanda : Dove è andata?(gli è ita - ito= andato)
risposta:A dar la puppa a Rita
domanda : Quando ritornerà?(visto che ora è andata)
... baccalà


----------



## Necsus

comeunanuvola said:
			
		

> Sedia sediola
> (nome bimbo) va a scuola
> va a scuola col canestrello
> pieno pieno di pinzutello
> la maestra gli fa festa
> e la lo butta dalla finestra
> 
> A questo punto però non capivo mai cosa che la maestra buttasse dalla finestra: me o il pinzutello???


Vero. Non mi era venuta in mente. Anche la nonna la cantava a mia figlia, sia pure con qualche leggera variante:
Sedia sediola
(nome bimbo) va a scuola
va a scuola col canestrello
pieno pieno di pi*z*zutello (il pizzutello a Roma è un tipo di uva, il pi*n*zutello che cos'è?)
*la/lo vede* la maestra
e la*/*lo butta dalla finestra!
E qui mi rimane il dubbio su chi volasse dalla finestra: io in genere correggevo con *lo*, riferendolo al canestrello o al contenuto, ma in effetti per quanto sia una versione cruenta, potrebbe intendersi la bambina, visto che alla fine la si spinge come per farla cadere oltre le ginocchia dell'adulto sadico che la sta intrattenendo..!


----------



## comeunanuvola

Necsus said:


> pieno pieno di pi*z*zutello (il pizzutello a Roma è un tipo di uva, il pi*n*zutello che cos'è?)


 
Anche nel mio quartiere (di Roma ) il pizzutello è un tipo di uva (che tra l'altro io adoro! Mmmmm!!!! )
Forse dipenderà dalle zone...

No, no, in effetti l'ho sentito chiamare (e scrivere sui cartelli dei mercati) sia pinzutello che pizzutello, ma *sicuramente* hai ragione te anche per via della forma degli acini un po' "pinzuti"!!!

Nuvola 

P.S. Sicuramente mia nonna (una di quelle vecchine tremende e dispettose) avrebbe buttato volentieri me dalla finestra visto che - come dici te - mi ha fatto toccare sadicamente + volte la testa in terra (ed oggi si vedono i segni!!!!)


----------



## stanfal

Carthusian cat said:


> Ci stavamo quasi per dimenticare il giro tondo!!
> 
> _Giro giro tondo_
> _casca il mondo_
> _casca la terra_
> _tutti giù per terra!!_
> 
> E com'era quella che alla fine diceva:
> _spegni la candela e dici buonasera?_
> 
> Qualcuno se la ricorda?




IO!

Piove piove
la gatta non si muove
si spegne la candela 
si dice buonasera

 S.

P.s. Ho trovato anche un seguito, non mi ricordavo ci fosse:
      stella stellina
      la notte s'avvicina
      la fiamma traballa
      la mucca è nella stalla
      la mucca e il suo vitello
      la pecora e l'agnello
      e tutti fan la nanna
      sul cuore della mamma

E poi anche questo:
E' giorno è già mattina,
    la gatta ha una gattina
    che miagola la notte,
    le pere sono cotte
    son cotte sempre più,
    vai fuori proprio tu


----------



## Gio77

Una delle preferite che ricordo è questa, che recitava mia madre seduta mentre io le stavo a cavalcioni sulle gambe:

_Il cavallo del bambino va pianino va pianino_
_Il cavallo del ragazzo va di passo va di passo_
_Il caval del giovanotto va di trotto va di trotto_
_Quando il re va sulla groppa _[pausa] ..._si galoppa, si galoppa!_
_Quando poi si va alla guerra..._[pausa ancora più lunga]_ ...tutti quanti van per terra!_

Mentre la diceva mi faceva "galoppare", aumentando sempre di più il movimento delle gambe. E oggi mi ritrovo anch'io come comeunanuvola, grazie alla parte finale della filastrocca!


----------



## Necsus

Parlando di cavalli & affini, c'è anche la arcinota 'trucci trucci':

Trucci trucci cavallucci 
chi è che va a cavallo? 
Il re del Portogallo. 
E chi lo porta? 
La cavalla zoppa. 
Chi l'ha azzoppata? 
La stanga della porta. 
Dov'è la porta? 
L'ha bruciata il fuoco. 
Dov'è il fuoco? 
L'ha spento l'acqua. 
Dov'è l'acqua? 
L'ha bevuta la capra.

E poi francamente non ricordo se c'è un seguito. In effetti spesso si ricordano le filastrocche solo fino a un certo punto...


----------



## itka

Necsus, mi fai ricordare della storia in francese ! Somiglia a quella italiana e ti posso dire che, da noi,  "dov'è la capra ? La ammazzata il macellaio". Adesso sto cercando che cosa succede al macellaio... non mi ricordo,vado a cercare dal caro google.


----------



## Necsus

itka said:
			
		

> Necsus, mi fai ricordare della storia in francese! Somiglia a quella italiana e ti posso dire che da noi è "dov'è la capra? L'ha ammazzata il macellaio". Adesso sto cercando di capire che cosa succede al macellaio... non mi ricordo, vado a cercare sul/nel caro google.


Giusto, proverò a cercare anch'io..!


----------



## rocamadour

stanfal said:


> IO!
> 
> P.s. Ho trovato anche un seguito, non mi ricordavo ci fosse:
> stella stellina
> la notte s'avvicina
> la fiamma traballa
> la mucca è nella stalla
> la mucca e il suo vitello
> la pecora e l'agnello
> e tutti fan la nanna
> sul cuore della mamma


 
La mia versione cambia nella seconda metà:

........
la mucca ha il vitello
la pecora ha l'agnello
ognuno ha il suo bambino
ognuno ha la sua mamma
e tutti fan la nanna! 


Sull'onda dei ricordi  mi avete fatto tornare alla mente anche questa, che mi cantava mia nonna:

Cavallino arrò arrò
mangia la biada che ti dò
prendi la briglia che ti metto
per andare a San Francesco.
A San Francesco c'è una via
che ti porta a casa mia,
a casa mia c'è un altare
con sette monache a pregare,
ce n'è una, la più vecchietta,
santa Barbara benedetta.

So che ne esistono versioni diverse con altri santi (forse s. Martino), ma questa è quella che ricordo io.


----------



## bianconera

Meno male che so' arrrivata in tempo co' tutti sti' romani... I miss my Rome Da morire

La mia filastrocca preferita e'.... 
Pimpirulin piangeva
voleva mezza mela
la mamma non l'aveva
e Pimpirulin piangeva.
A mezzanotte in punto
passo' un aereoplano 
e sotto c'era scritto
Pimpirulin sta' zitto! 

Ciao a tutti


----------



## bianconera

rocamadour said:


> La mia versione cambia nella seconda metà:
> 
> ........
> la mucca ha il vitello
> la pecora ha l'agnello
> ognuno ha il suo bambino
> ognuno ha la sua mamma
> e tutti fan la nanna!
> 
> 
> Sull'onda dei ricordi  mi avete fatto tornare alla mente anche questa, che mi cantava mia nonna:
> 
> Cavallino arrò arrò
> mangia la biada che ti dò
> prendi la briglia che ti metto
> per andare a San Francesco.
> A San Francesco c'è una via
> che ti porta a casa mia,
> a casa mia c'è un altare
> con sette monache a pregare,
> ce n'è una, la più vecchietta,
> santa Barbara benedetta.
> 
> So che ne esistono versioni diverse con altri santi (forse s. Martino), ma questa è quella che ricordo io.


 
quella che ho trovato sui Quindici invece ha un finale differente
San Francesco e' sulla via,
per andare alla badi'a/
Alla badi'a ci sta un frate
che prepara le frittate.
Le frittate non son cotte
mangeremo le ricotte.
Le ricotte son salate...
mangeremo le frittate.


----------



## bianconera

Un'altra che mi ricordo e' Occhiobello

Questo e' l'occhio bello,
questo e' suo fratello,
questa e' la chiesina
e questo il campanello:
din don din don din don  ( e muovi delicatamente il nasetto da un lato all'altro )


----------



## rocamadour

bianconera said:


> Un'altra che mi ricordo e' Occhiobello
> 
> Questo e' l'occhio bello,
> questo e' suo fratello,
> questa e' la chiesina
> e questo il campanello:
> din don din don din don ( e muovi delicatamente il nasetto da un lato all'altro )


 
Vero! C'era anche questa... Io conoscevo però questa versione:

Occhietto bello,
suo fratello, [sfiorando prima un occhio e poi l'altro]
orecchia bella,
sua sorella, [idem con le orecchie]
portone dei frati [indicando la bocca]
campana da suonare [prendendo il naso e muovendolo].

Penso che negli ultimi due versi la rima manchi perché l'originale doveva essere in dialetto confused: credo frà/sunà o qualcosa di simile).


----------



## _forumuser_

Che bello questo thread sulle filastrocche. Ne e' venuta fuori proprio una bella collezione di queste cose che purtroppo vanno scomparendo. Sarebbe da metter su una bella pagina web. Complimenti a Necsus e a tutti gli altri!  

_fu_


----------



## Necsus

_forumuser_ said:
			
		

> Che bello questo thread sulle filastrocche. Ne e' venuta fuori proprio una bella collezione di queste cose che purtroppo vanno scomparendo. Sarebbe da metter su una bella pagina web. Complimenti a Necsus e a tutti gli altri!


Grazie, _fu_. Ma perché non contribuisci?



			
				bianconera said:
			
		

> Questo e' l'occhio bello,
> questo e' suo fratello,
> questa e' la chiesina
> e questo il campanello:
> din don din don din don ( e muovi delicatamente il nasetto da un lato all'altro )





			
				rocamadour said:
			
		

> Vero! C'era anche questa... Io conoscevo però questa versione:
> Occhietto bello,
> suo fratello, [sfiorando prima un occhio e poi l'altro]
> orecchia bella,
> sua sorella, [idem con le orecchie]
> portone dei frati [indicando la bocca]
> campana da suonare [prendendo il naso e muovendolo].
> Penso che negli ultimi due versi la rima manchi perché l'originale doveva essere in dialetto confused: credo frà/sunà o qualcosa di simile).


Ne ho trovata anche una terza versione (e credo che se ne possano trovare all'infinito per ogni filastrocca...):
Questo è l’occhio bello,
questo è suo fratello
questa è la guancia bella,
questa è sua sorella,
questa è la chiesina
questi sono i fratini,
questo è il scampanino:
din, din,din!...


----------



## itka

Che bel ricordo, l'occhio bello ! Me la facevano quando ero piccola, ma non mi ricordo come finiva...
Favoloso quel thread !


----------



## Gio77

Necsus said:


> Ne ho trovata anche una terza versione (e credo che se ne possano trovare all'infinito per ogni filastrocca...):
> Questo è l’occhio bello,
> questo è suo fratello
> ...


 
Io conoscevo solo la versione in dialetto locale. Non si nominano nè chiesine, nè frati:

Ucen blen blen (occhino bellino bellino)
quast l'è so fradlen (questo è il suo fratellino)
urcenna blenna blenna (orecchina bellina bellina)
quasta l'e so surlenna (questa è la sua sorellina)
quasta l'è la porta (questa è la porta)
e quast al campanen (e questo il campanello)
dlin dlen dlin dlen dlin dlen...

E' affascinante notare che molte di queste filastrocche sono diffuse in tutta Italia, magari in decine di varianti. Sarebbe bello capire da dove derivino (ci sarà pur qualcuno che per primo ha inventato qualla tal filastrocca!) e come si siano diffuse, ma, come per la tradizione popolare in genere, temo sia un'impresa ardua...


----------



## _forumuser_

Non e' una filastrocca ma una "conta" sul genere di Ambaraba' cicci' cocco':

Ponte ponente ponte pi
tappe tapPe-rugia
Ponte ponente ponte pi
tappe-ri

Fai un salto
Fanne un altro 
salta su
la .... la fai tu! 

Poi c'era questa:

Dante lo scureggiante
ne fa una, ne fa tante
ne fa una all'arancia
impuzzolisce tutta la Francia
ne fa una al limone
impuzzolisce tutto il Giappone
ne fa una al caffe' 
impuzzolisce proprio te! 

Non chiedetemi dove l'ho sentita ne' da chi. Sono passati troppi anni!


----------



## bianconera

_forumuser_ said:


> Non e' una filastrocca ma una "conta" sul genere di Ambaraba' cicci' cocco':
> 
> Ponte ponente ponte pi
> tappe tapPe-rugia
> Ponte ponente ponte pi
> tappe-ri
> 
> Fai un salto
> Fanne un altro
> salta su
> la .... la fai tu!
> 
> 
> 
> questa mia madre dice sempre che non e' tappe tap Perugia ma vedo che tu convidi con me.  Devo fargliela vedere.
> 
> Che bel thread davvero.  Sono veramente contenta .


----------



## sabrinita85

_forumuser_ said:


> Non e' una filastrocca ma una "conta" sul genere di Ambaraba' cicci' cocco':
> 
> Ponte ponente ponte pi
> tappe tapPe-rugia
> Ponte ponente ponte pi
> tappe-ri


Bellissima questa!
Mi ricordo che la dicevamo coi pugni chiusi uno sopra l'altro che si davano il cambio!


----------



## Necsus

sabrinita85 said:
			
		

> Mi ricordo che la dicevamo coi pugni chiusi uno sopra l'altro che si davano il cambio!


Vero, lo ricordo anch'io! Solo, noi ripetevamo il 'tappe' anche alla fine: 'tappe-tappe-ri'...


----------



## irene.acler

Sulla falsariga della filastrocca sopra citata (con l'uso dei pugni chiusi uno sopra all'altro) io so questa:

Pum passa Paperino
con la pipa in bocca
guai a chi la tocca
tocca proprio a te
un due tre!


----------



## sabrinita85

Necsus said:


> Vero, lo ricordo anch'io! Solo, noi ripetevamo il 'tappe' anche alla fine: 'tappe-tappe-ri'...


Sì giusto, ora che ci penso, anche noi dicevamo tappe-tappe-rì!


----------



## Gio77

Ah beh, allora non posso esimermi dal citare questa versione:

Pum!
Pim piripetta nusa
Pim piripetta pam

Il primo pum! se lo dava sotto il mento quello che contava, i seguenti erano sui pugni degli altri.


----------



## rocamadour

Gio77 said:


> Ah beh, allora non posso esimermi dal citare questa versione:
> 
> Pum!
> Pim piripetta nusa
> Pim piripetta pam
> 
> Il primo pum! se lo dava sotto il mento quello che contava, i seguenti erano sui pugni degli altri.


 
Vero, c'era anche questa! Che ricordi divertenti!
La mia versione però era al plurale (se così si può dire ):

Pum!
Pim piripette nuse
Pim piripet-te pam! 

P.S.: dove ho messo il trattino (-) noi facevamo una specie di breve pausa, tipo sillabazione, per introdurre il "pam!" finale...


----------



## stanfal

_forumuser_ said:


> Non e' una filastrocca ma una "conta" sul genere di Ambaraba' cicci' cocco':
> 
> Ponte ponente ponte pi
> tappe tapPe-rugia
> Ponte ponente ponte pi
> tappe-ri
> 
> Fai un salto
> Fanne un altro
> salta su
> la .... la fai tu!
> 
> Poi c'era questa:
> 
> Dante lo scureggiante
> ne fa una, ne fa tante
> ne fa una all'arancia
> impuzzolisce tutta la Francia
> ne fa una al limone
> impuzzolisce tutto il Giappone
> ne fa una al caffe'
> impuzzolisce proprio te!
> 
> Non chiedetemi dove l'ho sentita ne' da chi. Sono passati troppi anni!



Anche io sapevo questa di Dante, ma le frasi colorate le sapevo così: 'fa scappare mezza Francia / fa scappare mezzo Giappone'. Che ridere, non me la ricordavo più!!! 

S.


----------



## Necsus

Un'altra, devo dire non allegrissima, che mi ha ricordato oggi mia figlia, la quale la cantava alla materna, "Il grillo e la formica":

C'era un grillo in un campo di lino 
la formicuzza gliene chiede un filino. 
Disse il grillo: "che cosa ne vuoi fare?"; 
"calze e camicie: mi voglio maritare". 
Disse il grillo: "lo sposo sarò io"; 
la formicuzza: "sono contenta anch'io". 
Era fissato il giorno delle nozze, 
due fichi secchi e due castagne cotte. 
Andarono alla chiesa a mettersi l'anello; 
cadde il grillo e si ruppe il cervello. 
La formicuzza corse verso il mare: 
cercar l'unguento pel grillo medicare. 
Quando fu là, laggiù vicino al porto, 
venne la nuova: il grillo era morto. 
La formicuzza dal grande dolore 
con le zampine si trafisse il cuore. 
Quattro grillini vestiti di nero 
presero il grillo e lo portarono al cimitero. 
Quattro formichine vestite di bianco 
presero la formica e la portarono al campo santo.


----------



## bianconera

Stella stellina
la notte s'avvicina
 la fiamma traballa
la mucca  e' nella stalla
la mucca e il vitello
la pecora e l'agnello
la chioccia coi pulcini
 la gatta coi gattini
la capra ha il suo capretto
la mamma ha il suo bimbetto
Ognuno ha la sua mamma
e tutti fan la nanna.


Buona notte a tutti.


----------



## Gio77

Necsus said:


> Un'altra, devo dire non allegrissima, che mi ha ricordato oggi mia figlia, la quale la cantava alla materna, "Il grillo e la formica":
> 
> C'era un grillo in un campo di lino
> la formicuzza gliene chiede un filino.
> (...)


 
Se non erro era anche inframezzata da qualcosa come "lariciumbararillallero lariciumbararillallà..." (ho impiegato 10 minuti per scriverlo  ).


----------



## Necsus

Gio77 said:
			
		

> Se non erro era anche inframezzata da qualcosa come "lariciumbararillallero lariciumbararillallà..." (ho impiegato 10 minuti per scriverlo  ).


Credo fosse, almeno nella mia versione, "larazumpalarillallero larazumpalarillallà"


----------



## TimeHP

Forse conoscete questa:

_Sotto il ponte_
_ci stan tre conche_
_passa il lupo e non le rompe_
_passa il re e ne rompe tre_
_passa pure la regina e ne rompe una dozzina_
_passa infine il reggimento e ne rompe cinquecento_

Il paradosso delle tre conche che diventavano cinquecento mi ha sempre fatto impazzire...


----------



## Necsus

Questa la ricordo anche in un film dei Taviani, ma non saprei dire se la seconda parte fosse esattamente così (come al solito)... 

San Michele aveva un gallo
bianco, rosso, verde e giallo
e per farlo cantar bene
gli dava latte e miele.


----------



## comeunanuvola

Necsus said:


> Un'altra, devo dire non allegrissima, che mi ha ricordato oggi mia figlia, la quale la cantava alla materna, "Il grillo e la formica":
> 
> C'era un grillo in un campo di lino
> la formicuzza gliene chiede un filino.
> Disse il grillo: "che cosa ne vuoi fare?";


 
Oh che bel ricordo dell'infanzia ormai lontana.....

Adoravo questa storiella e me la facevo leggere più e più volte da mia madre quando ero bambina prima di andare al letto... (una bambina un po' strana, no?)
Si trovava sui "Quindici" con tanto di illustrazioni.
Non so chi di voi aveva questa raccolta per bambini composta da quindici libri di colore diverso ognuno con un argomento diverso.... e il primo conteneva appunto filastrocche e storielle per bambini.

Nuvola


----------



## Carthusian cat

Beh, visto che ormai abbiamo ampiamente sdoganato l'argomento cacca e puzzette (del resto vanno di pari passo con quello bambini), mi pare che ci siamo dimenticati un pezzo forte:

_Sotto il ponte di Baracca (o Malacca, a seconda delle versioni)_
_c'è Mimì che fa la cacca_
_la fa dura dura dura_
_il dottore la misura_
_la misura è 33_
_1, 2, 3!!_

Mi sembrava doveroso riportarla alla memoria di tutti... 
Ciao ciao


----------



## comeunanuvola

Carthusian cat said:


> _Sotto il ponte di Baracca (o Malacca, a seconda delle versioni)_
> _c'è Mimì che fa ....._


 
Veramente è una delle prime filastrocche che mi è venuta in mente ma mi vergognavo un po'.... Per fortuna c'è sempre qualcuno con un po' più di faccia tosta   !

Nuvola


----------



## claudine2006

comeunanuvola said:


> Veramente è una delle prime filastrocche che mi è venuta in mente ma mi vergognavo un po'.... Per fortuna c'è sempre qualcuno con un po' più di faccia tosta   !
> 
> Nuvola


Ne conoscevo solo i primi due versi...non mi è mai piaciuta troppo!


----------



## Necsus

Farfallina bella e bianca,
vola vola mai si stanca
vola qua, vola là,
dove mai si poserà?

Quante altre versioni ne esisteranno?


----------



## rocamadour

Necsus said:


> Farfallina bella e bianca,
> vola vola mai si stanca
> vola qua, vola là,
> dove mai si poserà?
> 
> Quante altre versioni ne esisteranno?


 
Io questa non la ricordavo, ma mi ha fatto tornare alla mente "La Vispa Teresa", che se non sbaglio era però una vera e propria poesia... Quindi non so se ha i requisiti per essere "ammessa" in questo thread.


----------



## Necsus

rocamadour said:
			
		

> Io questa non la ricordavo, ma mi ha fatto tornare alla mente "La Vispa Teresa", che se non sbaglio era però una vera e propria poesia... Quindi non so se ha i requisiti per essere "ammessa" in questo thread.


Mah, dici che c'è così tanta differenza tra una filastrocca e una poesia per bambini?


----------



## rocamadour

Necsus said:


> Mah, dici che c'è così tanta differenza tra una filastrocca e una poesia per bambini?


 
Beh, non saprei esattamente... 
Anzi forse sì: cercando _La vispa Teresa_ ho trovato un testo preciso di un autore ben definito (certo Luigi Sailer 1825-1885) vedi http://www.filastrocche.it/leggi.asp?id=1827... E ora mi vengono in mente anche altre poesie per bambini (sto pensando a quelle di Gianni Rodari). 
A questo punto direi che la filastrocca - a differenza della poesia per bambini - appartiene al genere della "tradizione orale popolare" e per questo è soggetta a un'infinità di varianti. Ed è proprio questo aspetto che rende così divertente e appassionante (con un filo di nostalgia sull'onda dei ricordi) questo thread.


----------



## Necsus

rocamadour said:
			
		

> A questo punto direi che la filastrocca - a differenza della poesia per bambini - appartiene al genere della "tradizione orale popolare" e per questo è soggetta a un'infinità di varianti. Ed è proprio questo aspetto che rende così divertente e appassionante (con un filo di nostalgia sull'onda dei ricordi) questo thread.


Sì, sono d'accordo: ninne nanne e filastrocche non dovrebbero avere un autore individuabile, in quanto provengono per lo più dalla cultura contadina, e le diverse varianti sono spesso legate alle regioni.
E quelle cant(icchi)ate? Io per esempio, legato all'infanzia ho un ricordo piuttosto vivo di "Ma che bel castello":

Ma che bel castello marcondiro ndiro ndello
ma che bel castello marcondiro ndiro ndà
Vogliamo sempre quello marcondiro ndiro ndello
vogliamo sempre quello marcondiro ndiro ndà
Il mio è ancora più bello marcondiro ndiro ndello
il mio è ancora più bello marcondiro ndiro ndà
E noi lo ruberemo marcondiro ndiro ndello
e noi lo ruberemo marcondiro ndiro ndà
E noi lo rifaremo marcondiro ndiro ndello
e noi lo rifaremo marcondiro ndiro ndà


----------



## pizzi

Ho avuto un'infanzia piena di filastrocche. La mia preferita è questa, che ancora oggi incanta i bambini, quando la recito tutta d'un fiato...

Bovi, bovi, dove andate/tutte le porte son serrate/son serrate a chiavistello/suona suona campanello./San Pellegrino salì al cielo/per suonare le tre campane:/"Vedo la luna, vedo le stelle/vedo le sante pecorelle./Vedo il lupo incatenato/con trecento noci in capo."/Quant'è vero il salsicciotto/quant'è vera la mortadella/la Cincina è la più bella./La più bella di tutto il mondo/col capino riccio e biondo/riccio, biondo e inanellato/ e il basilico s'è seccato/s'è seccato in mezzo al sole./La Cincina ha tre fratelli/tre bellissimi garzoni:/uno cuce, uno taglia/l'altro fa cappelli di paglia/per andare alla battaglia./La battaglia e il battaglino/ci s'incontra l'asinino./L'asinino corre corre/corre dietro a quella torre/ e la torre rovinò/il mugnaio s'impiccò./S'è 'mpiccato alla catena/e su' moglie fe' da cena/e per cena c'era un grillo/lo chiamaron Piccirillo./Piccirillo andiede in Francia/con la sciabola e la lancia/ a 'mmazzare il capitano./Capitano andato via/sulle rive di Milano/sulle rive di Cortona/dove cresce l'erba bona./L'erba bona fa finocchio/la cavalla ha perso un occhio!


----------



## claudine2006

pizzi said:


> Ho avuto un'infanzia piena di filastrocche. La mia preferita è questa, che ancora oggi incanta i bambini, quando la recito tutta d'un fiato...
> 
> Bovi, bovi, dove andate/tutte le porte son serrate/son serrate a chiavistello/suona suona campanello./San Pellegrino salì al cielo/per suonare le tre campane:/"Vedo la luna, vedo le stelle/vedo le sante pecorelle./Vedo il lupo incatenato/con trecento noci in capo."/Quant'è vero il salsicciotto/quant'è vera la mortadella/la Cincina è la più bella./La più bella di tutto il mondo/col capino riccio e biondo/riccio, biondo e inanellato/ e il basilico s'è seccato/s'è seccato in mezzo al sole./La Cincina ha tre fratelli/tre bellissimi garzoni:/uno cuce, uno taglia/l'altro fa cappelli di paglia/per andare alla battaglia./La battaglia e il battaglino/ci s'incontra l'asinino./L'asinino corre corre/corre dietro a quella torre/ e la torre rovinò/il mugnaio s'impiccò./S'è 'mpiccato alla catena/e su' moglie fe' da cena/e per cena c'era un grillo/lo chiamaron Piccirillo./Piccirillo andiede in Francia/con la sciabola e la lancia/ a 'mmazzare il capitano./Capitano andato via/sulle rive di Milano/sulle rive di Cortona/dove cresce l'erba bona./L'erba bona fa finocchio/la cavalla ha perso un occhio!


Devi averne parecchio, di fiato!
Non la conoscevo, ma sembra molto orecchiabile.


----------



## pizzi

claudine2006 said:


> Devi averne parecchio, di fiato!


 
Sono una vecchia sub


----------



## nexus

Mi avete fatto ricordare della storiella che mi raccontava mia madre per insegnarmi il nome delle dita
Pollice è caduto nel pozzo, indice l'ha tirato su, medio l'ha asciugato, anulare ha fatto la pappa.....e mignolino se l'è mangiata tutta tutta!


----------



## pizzi

Una filastrocca da neonati, quando il bambino è sul fasciatoio: si sballottola il pupo a destra e sinistra, come se si impastasse il pane.

Cal pan/de san Zuan/miez blanc/miez brun/cin' centesim l'un 

Non so scrivere in dialetto; la "z" ha il suono veneto, ma se scrivo "x" mi confondo; la i di mies è quasi impercettibile.


----------



## Necsus

Sulle dita c'era anche il post di itka:



			
				itka said:
			
		

> A me raccontavano quella delle dita :
> Il pollice dice : ho fame !
> L'indice : non c'è pane.
> Il medio : come faremo ?
> L'annulare : ruberemo !
> Il mignolo : mica, mica, chi ruba s'impicca !


La versione che conosco io è leggermente diversa, ma immagino che ce ne siano innumerevoli altre:

Il pollice dice: ho fame!
L'indice dice: non c'è pane/ho sete!
Il medio: come faremo?
L'anulare: (lo) ruberemo!
Il mignolo: no no no, rubare non si può!!!


----------



## pizzi

Mizzpatoc said:


> Manina béla, fatta penéla,
> dove sito stà, al mercà?
> cossa gheto comprà?
> Pan e late!
> Gate, gate, gate!! (durante quest'ultima frase, solletico il palmo della manina per farla ridere)


 
Matteo mi riporta a questa, che mi faceva la nonna furlana, tracciandomi dei cerchi sul palmo con l'indice e il medio:

Campielo, campieleto,
in mezzo alla piazza xe nato un porseleto
_a questo punto mi prendeva le singole punte delle dita e le "girava" piano_
questo (_pollice_) lo ga visto
questo (_indice_) lo ga ciapà
questo (_medio_) lo ga copà
questo (_anulare_) lo ga magnà
e questo poaro pisinin (_mignolo_)? Gnanca un tantinin?
_Indice e medio risalivano lungo il braccio, come due gambe di una persona, fino al mio collo, a farmi il solletico._
Andemo andemo su da Siora Cate 
a magnar pan e late,
Gate, gate gate.

Trascrizione a orecchio e memoria, aspetto correzioni da N-E


----------



## itka

Piccola domanda : che cosa sarebbe la "nonna furlana" ?


----------



## sabrinita85

itka said:


> Piccola domanda : che cosa sarebbe la "nonna furlana" ?


_Furlana _è un regionalismo per dire _friulana_.


----------



## itka

Grazie !


----------



## Necsus

La furlana e il clima natalizio mi riportano alla mente la filastrocca sulla befana, che in una versione dice:

La befana vien di notte
con le scarpe tutte rotte,
col vestito da furlana.
Viva viva la befana!

Ma in un'altra versione ha _il cappello alla romana_, in un'altra _la gonna e la sottana..._


----------



## Gio77

Necsus said:


> (...)
> Ma in un'altra versione ha _il cappello alla romana_, in un'altra _la gonna e la sottana..._


 
In quella che conosco io ha _il vestito alla romana_.


----------



## pizzi

itka said:


> Piccola domanda : che cosa sarebbe la "nonna furlana" ?


 
Per i friulani (ma penso anche per molte altre realtà regionali e locali) il dialetto è la forma linguistica naturale per la comunicazione a tutti i livelli.
La mia nonna era stata costretta ad abbandonare la sua terra dopo la prima guerra mondiale, e parlava quasi esclusivamente _furlan_ e _ladino_ con tutto il resto della famiglia, a prescindere dalla dislocazione geografica contemporanea e dalla capacità di comprensione dei parenti... 
Connotarla come *furlana* è un modo affettuoso per sottolineare questa identità.

Furlana, come sostantivo, è anche una musica e una danza http://www.demauroparavia.it/46812

La furlana si trova anche in una canzone popolare toscana:

_Svegliatevi dal sonno, briaconi_
_ché giunta l'è per noi la gran cuccagna_
_s'ha dda mangiar de' polli e de' piccioni_
_e ber del vin che vien dalla campagna._
_ E la Menica con il cembalo la furlana* la sonerà_
_ addio, carola! carola, addio!_
_Sarà con noi anche Peppin del noce..._

e poi non la ricordo

* anche storpiato in _frullana_


----------



## rocamadour

Gio77 said:


> In quella che conosco io ha _il vestito alla romana_.


 
Anch'io ho sempre sentito la versione con _il vestito alla romana... _Ovviamente per "noi del nord" così è più esotica!


----------



## itka

pizzi said:


> e parlava quasi esclusivamente _furlan_ e _ladino_ con tutto il resto della famiglia, a prescindere dalla dislocazione geografica contemporanea e dalla capacità di comprensione dei parenti...



Molte interessante queste informazioni ! Ma Pizzi... la tua Nonna, di sicuro non parlava _latino_... allora che cos'è questo _ladino_ ? Un'altro dialetto del Friul ? Non l'ho mai sentito ?

Un'altra domanda : tutte queste belle filastrocche hanno musiche o sono soltanto parole ?


----------



## fra3nic

itka said:


> Molte interessante queste informazioni ! Ma Pizzi... la tua Nonna, di sicuro non parlava _latino_... allora che cos'è questo _ladino_ ? Un'altro dialetto del Friul ? Non l'ho mai sentito ?
> 
> Un'altra domanda : tutte queste belle filastrocche hanno musiche o sono soltanto parole ?


Il ladino è un gruppo di dialetti neolatini parlati nelle Dolomiti, nei Grigioni svizzeri e in Friuli appunto. Quando sono stata in un paesino delle Dolomiti ho avuto la fortuna di seguire una Messa in ladino. E' stranissimo il ladino, a me sembrava un incrocio tra latino, portoghese, francese. Però è stato bellissimo, c'era un'atmosfera particolare che -non me no vogliano gli amici stranieri-solo in Italia, con la nostra infinita varietà di dialetti, possiamo avere! 

Leggendo questo thread mi sono resa conto di aver avuto un'infanzia difficile: io non ne conosco neanche una di filastrocca!!!


----------



## Shy1986

ehehe io conosco alcune filastrocche che mi diceva la mia bisnonna in dialetto parmigiano...ma non so scrivere in parmigiano qnd nn so come dirvele


----------



## itka

Grazie per le  precizioni, Fra3nic ! deve essere interessante sentire questo dialetto !


----------



## pizzi

Pesca, ripesca, pescai un pesciolino
vestito del colore turchino
Lo diedi alle mie sorelle
facevan le frittelle
Gliene chiesi una
mi cascò nel pozzo
Il pozzo era cupo
di sotto c'era il lupo
I topi sopra il muro
sonavan il tamburo
La gatta in camicia 
scoppiava dalle risa
La gallina per la via
diceva l'Ave Maria
L'Ave Maria, bissi bissi,
è più di un anno che non la dissi
La dissi all'altaruccio
mi cascò il cappelluccio


----------



## mauro63

Ciao , vi mando queste tre in torinese

Pum limon, tre galinhe , tre capon.
Bad e badëssa a van a mëssa.
Picinin, picinot, bat la lunha , va ant ël foss.

------------------------------
Dalin dalan j'è mort un can,
Un can anrabià: j'è mort un frà
Un frà picolin ; j'è mort Majin,
Majin cotel , taja la testa al pi bel
---------------------------------
Bomba castel, facia pi bela, bela belina, cara carina
Vedrijin vedriöl, cost l'è drin , cost feur


----------



## mauro63

itka said:


> Grazie per le precizioni, Fra3nic ! deve essere interessante sentire questo dialetto !


 
Ciao Itka se vuoi sapere di più sul *ladino*, va su questo link. 
È molto interessante 

http://ald.sbg.ac.at/ald/ald-i/index.php?id=0001&lang=it


----------



## pizzi

Tutui cavallo biso
andaremo a Treviso
a trovar Siora Anxioleta
tutui la mia museta


----------



## Necsus

Lucciola lucciola vieni da me 
ti darò il pan del re 
il pan del re e della regina 
lucciola lucciola vieni vicina.


----------



## pizzi

Necsus said:


> Lucciola lucciola vieni da me
> ti darò il pan del re
> il pan del re e della regina
> lucciola lucciola vieni vicina.


 
La versione da me conosciuta è:

Lucciola, lucciola, vien da me
che ti darò il pan del re
il pan del re, della regina,
lucciola lucciola maggiolina


----------



## rocamadour

Necsus said:


> Lucciola lucciola vieni da me
> ti darò il pan del re
> il pan del re e della regina
> lucciola lucciola vieni vicina.


 
La filastrocca di Necsus della lucciola mi ha riportato alla mente quella della lumaca (in realtà chiocciola). Da piccola mi avevano insegnato che per far uscire la chiocciola dal suo guscio bisognava dirle:

Lumaga lumaghin
tira fora i to curnin...

[lumaca lumachina, tira fuori i tuoi "cornini"...]

E' in dialetto piemontese-lombardo e aveva un seguito, che purtroppo non ricordo.  C'è qualcuno in grado di completarla? Grazie mille e auguri di buone feste a tutti!


----------



## Gio77

rocamadour said:


> La filastrocca di Necsus della lucciola mi ha riportato alla mente quella della lumaca (in realtà chiocciola). Da piccola mi avevano insegnato che per far uscire la chiocciola dal suo guscio bisognava dirle:
> 
> Lumaga lumaghin
> tira fora i to curnin...
> 
> [lumaca lumachina, tira fuori i tuoi "cornini"...]
> 
> E' in dialetto piemontese-lombardo e aveva un seguito, che purtroppo non ricordo. C'è qualcuno in grado di completarla? Grazie mille e auguri di buone feste a tutti!


 
E' vero, l'avevo rimossa! Esiste anche la versione in dialetto emiliano, ma non la ricordo bene nemmeno io. Mi pare fosse:

lumega lumaghenna
tira fora al tou curnenni ("le tue cornina": credo fosse così, al femminile)
onna par me, onna par te... ("una per me, una per te")

Poi però ho il vuoto...


----------



## Necsus

rocamadour said:
			
		

> Da piccola mi avevano insegnato che per far uscire la chiocciola dal suo guscio bisognava dirle:
> 
> Lumaga lumaghin
> tira fora i to curnin...
> 
> [lumaca lumachina, tira fuori i tuoi "cornini"...]
> 
> E' in dialetto piemontese-lombardo e aveva un seguito, che purtroppo non ricordo. C'è qualcuno in grado di completarla? Grazie mille e auguri di buone feste a tutti!


Ciao, rocamadour. Ho trovato questa versione in rete, non è in dialetto, lo so, ma bisogna sapersi accontentare...  

_Chiocciola chiocciolina_
_Tira fuori le cornina._
_Se non le tirerai_
_Un filo d'erba mangerai,_
_Se non vuoi mostrarle,_
_chiamo il barbiere_
_che venga a tagliarle._ 

Buone feste anche a te e a tutti i frequentatori del forum!


----------



## pizzi

Cavallino trotta trotta
fa' una bella galoppata
Roma Napoli e Venezia
vò a veder nella giornata
se tu corri come il vento
io ti do l'erba d'argento

(senza musica; ho l'impressione che ne manchi qualcosa...)


----------



## Gio77

rocamadour said:


> (...)
> Lumaga lumaghin
> tira fora i to curnin...
> 
> [lumaca lumachina, tira fuori i tuoi "cornini"...]
> (...)


 


Necsus said:


> (...)
> _Chiocciola chiocciolina_
> _Tira fuori le cornina._
> _Se non le tirerai_
> _Un filo d'erba mangerai,_
> _Se non vuoi mostrarle,_
> _chiamo il barbiere_
> _che venga a tagliarle._
> (...)


 
Sono riuscito a recuperare la versione a cui mi riferivo!
Probabilmente appartiene ad un altro filone rispetto a quella citata da Necsus, perchè cambia totalmente dopo le prime due righe:

Lumega lumega
tira fora quater coren
onna par me
onna par te
onna par to marè
qualla cl'avanza
mettla in t'la balanza

_[Lumaca lumaca, tira fuori quattro corna, una per me, una per te, una per tuo marito, quella che avanza, mettila nella bilancia]_

Buone feste a tutti!


----------



## pizzi

Questa non mi piaceva gran che:

Oh, Maria Giulia
dove sei andata
alza gli occhi in cielo
fai un salto
fanne un altro
fai la riverenza
fai la penitenza
orsù orsù
dai un bacio a chi vuoi tu


----------



## Gio77

pizzi said:


> (...)
> fai un salto
> fanne un altro
> fai la riverenza
> fai la penitenza
> orsù orsù
> dai un bacio a chi vuoi tu


 
Dev'essere un'altra versione de _La bella lavanderina_, già citata in precedenza.

Nell'ambito delle filastrocchine utilizzate come conte (intendo il plurale di "conta" ), ce n'è una che mi riporta automaticamente all'asilo:

_Macchinina rossa dove vai?_
(si diceva la destinazione: Roma, Milano, Giappone, Luna...)
_Quanti chilometri percorrerai?_
(si diceva un numero)
_1, 2, 3, 4, ... _(partiva la conta in base al numero detto)


----------



## irene.acler

Gio77 said:


> _Macchinina rossa dove vai?_
> (si diceva la destinazione: Roma, Milano, Giappone, Luna...)
> _Quanti chilometri percorrerai?_
> (si diceva un numero)
> _1, 2, 3, 4, ... _(partiva la conta in base al numero detto)



Io la conosco con qualche piccola variazione:

_Macchinina rossa rossa dove vai?
Quanti chilometri farai?_


----------



## mauro63

ciao , ve ne mando ancora degli altri :

Bel uzelin ch'a j'è ant ël mar, vaire 'd temp a jë staré ?
Tera dura tera mòla, cost drint e col feura   (torinese)


Affacciata al balcone
c’è la figlia del dottore.
Forza, avanti chi si fa?
Zero, uno, due e tre:
tocca proprio a te!


Uno, due, tre
la Peppina fa il caffè
fa il caffè con la cioccolata,
la Peppina è mezza matta.
Si è ammalata di gran dolore,
ha chiamato il dottore,
il dottore con le ciabatte.
Qui mi duole e qui mi batte,
qui mi sento una gran pena,
sor dottor, senza cena.

-------------------------------
Pirulin che pirulava
sensa gambe el caminava
sensa culo si sedeva
pirulin come el faseva?
--------------------------------
Co questo l'ò ciapà (pollice)
co questo l'ò copà (indice)
co questo l'ò pelà (medio)
co questo l'ò magnà (anulare)
e sto poro picenin (mignolo)
no l'à magnà gnanca un tochetin
---------------------------------
Soto 'l ponte de Verona 
L'è na vecia scoredóna 
Che scoréda tut al dì 
Soto 'l ponte te sé ti!


----------



## pizzi

Tra le conte c'è anche:

Pim-pim-pellam-pellam-pì
sonato è mezzodì
il cuore mi ferì
pim-pim-pellam-pellam-pì


----------



## Necsus

Cecco bilecco
monta sullo stecco
lo stecco si rompe
e Cecco va sul ponte;
il ponte (va in) rovina
e Cecco va in farina;
la farina si staccia
e Cecco si sculaccia!


----------



## Necsus

*BUON 2007 A TUTTI !!!*
(CON UNA FILASTROCCA AD HOC)​ 
_Filastrocca per la Festa di Capodanno di Gianni Rodari_


Din don domani è festa
si mangia la minestra
la minestra non mi piace
si mangia pane e brace
--


----------



## pizzi

Per allenare le bambine alla competizione matrimoniale, c'era anche l'orrenda:

_Oh, quante belle figlie Madama Dorè..._
_Il re ne comanda una, Madama Dorè..._
_Entrate nel mio castello Madama Dorè..._
_Scegliete la più bella Madama Dorè..._

Doveva avere anche un _lieto_ finale...


----------



## Necsus

Non so se il tema sia da considerare esaurito, Elaine, ma immagino sia normale che capitino delle ripetizioni in thread così lunghi...

Comunque 'Madama Doré' finisce così:
_La più bella l'ho già scelta, Madama Doré,_
_la più bella l'ho già scelta._
_Allora vi saluto, Scudiero del re,_
_allora vi saluto._


----------



## ElaineG

> ma immagino sia normale che capitino delle ripetizioni in thread così lunghi...


 
È per questo che i thread che sono solo le liste sono sfavorate!

Vi prego - non postate in questo thread se non avete letto _tutto_.  Grazie mille.


----------



## infinite sadness

ElaineG said:


> È per questo che i thread che sono solo liste sono disgraziate!
> 
> Vi prego - non postate in questo thread se non avete letto _tutto_.  Grazie mille.


----------



## Necsus

infinite sadness said:
			
		

> È per questo che i thread che sono solo liste sono disgraziati!


In che senso?
Se i thread sono lunghi significa che il tema è apprezzato...


----------



## ElaineG

Nel senso che non sono pertinenti agli obiettivi del forum. Ci sono tanti argomenti che sarebbero apprezzati, ma non sarebbero utili per il forum.

Abbiamo lasciato questa discussione, perché un _po_' di divertimento non fa male. Però in generale un listone non è utile nè per l'approfondimento delle lingue nè per il motore di ricerca.

Se avete ulteriori domande, sentite liberi di contattarmi o qualsiasi altro mod via PM.


----------



## pizzi

Ma io non avrei ancora finito...

Alla dichiarazione "*voglio*", può far seguito questa filastrocca con musica:

Voglio, rivoglio, nessuno _gli/le _risponde
ridono due libellule d'infra le verdi fronde
borbottan tra di loro saettando su e giù
se _(nome della creatura) _dice voglio
_mamma/babbo/altro parente _non sente più


----------



## Juri

La filastrocca di cartusian cat m'ha fatto ricordare una di mia nonna, che e' logicamente in veneto.
E xe la storia del sior Intento,
che la dura tanto tempo.
Ti vol che te la digo? Si!
E xe la storia del sior >Intento,
che la dura tasnto tempo.T
Ti vol vche te la digo, e cosi' via all'infinito, finche' il bambino non si addormenta.


----------



## pizzi

Din don don
le campane de Prodolon
le sonava tanto forte
le butava xo le porte
ma le porte le gera de fero
volta la carta ghe gera un pero
questo pero faxeva fruti
volta la carta ghe gera tre puti
'sti tre puti xogava le bale
volta la carta ghe gera tre cavale
le cavale l'andava via
volta la carta che la xe finia


----------



## pizzi

In tema col periodo:

Gennaio mette ai monti la parrucca 
Febbraio grandi e piccoli imbaccucca
Marzo libera il sol di prigionia
April di bei color orna la via
Maggio vive tra musiche d'uccelli
Giugno ha bei frutti appesi ai ramoscelli
_vuoto di memoria fino a:_
Dicembre ammazza l'anno e lo sotterra

Qualcuno ricorda che succede tra luglio e novembre?


----------



## aldito

Le ho lette tutte! veramente belle.
Mia nonna, quando mi dava da mangiare che ero piccino:

"an buca a mi, an buca a ti, an buca al can, am!" (piemontese)

Bei ricordi....


----------



## rocamadour

pizzi said:


> In tema col periodo:
> 
> Gennaio mette ai monti la parrucca
> Febbraio grandi e piccoli imbaccucca
> Marzo libera il sol di prigionia
> April di bei color orna la via
> Maggio vive tra musiche d'uccelli
> Giugno ha bei frutti appesi ai ramoscelli
> _vuoto di memoria fino a:_
> Dicembre ammazza l'anno e lo sotterra
> 
> Qualcuno ricorda che succede tra luglio e novembre?


 
Ciao pizzi! 

Io questa non la conoscevo, ma prova a dare un'occhiata qui per colmare il tuo "vuoto di memoria":

http://files.splinder.com/c983cf23e8000d1958329f2760873c11.pdf


----------



## pizzi

Grazie, rocamadour! Bisnonna Elvira doveva essere un po' meteoropatica...


----------



## GIU

io canto questa ai miei nipotini:

ninna nanna, ninna oh, 
questo bimbo a chi lo do?
glielo do all'uomo nero
che lo tiene un anno intero.
glielo do alla befana
che lo tiene una settimana.
glielo do a gesu' bambino
che lo tiene un momentino.
glielo do alla sua mamma
che gli fa fare la ninna nanna!


----------



## pizzi

Catarina, vascia vascia
faci l'ovo 'ntra la cascia
i lu faci tunnu tunnu
com'all'ovo ti lu palumbu

Devo tradurre?


----------



## irene.acler

pizzi said:


> Catarina, vascia vascia
> faci l'ovo 'ntra la cascia
> i lu faci tunnu tunnu
> com'all'ovo ti lu palumbu
> 
> Devo tradurre?



Beh, se puoi tradurre sarebbe cosa buona e giusta


----------



## pizzi

Scusatemi! Come sempre si pensa sia scontata la comprensione...

Caterina, bassa bassa
fa l'uovo nella cassa
e lo fa tondo tondo
come l'uovo del colombo


----------



## irene.acler

pizzi said:


> Scusatemi! Come sempre si pensa sia scontata la comprensione...
> 
> Caterina, bassa bassa
> fa l'uovo nella cassa
> e lo fa tondo tondo
> come l'uovo del colombo



Grazie!! Non avevo capito nulla prima!!


----------



## pizzi

Cavallino trotta trotta
che ti salto sulla groppa
trotta trotta in Gran Bretagna
a pigliare il pan di Spagna
trotta trotta in Delfinato
a pigliare il pan pepato
trotta trotta torna qui
che c'è il pan di tutti i dì.


----------



## Juri

Tanto per non far finire il thread...
Quando tra bambini ci si regalava qualcosa, il beneficiario doveva sollevare una gamba e passare piu' volte sotto il ginocchio l'oggetto ricevuto dicendo:
"Chi che dà / chi che ciòl / ga la bissa soto el cuor
in galera / soto tera / in Canzian / fin dopodoman!"

Se non lo faceva, il donatore poteva pentirsi e riprendersi indietro il regalo.
A chi si lamentava, replicava:"No ti ga fato Chichedà-chicheciòl!"
(Traduzione per i non veneti: chi ciòl = chi prende;bissa = biscia; Canzian = cimitero)


----------



## pizzi

Una fonte straordinaria di filastrocche è l'alfabetiere di Bruno Munari.
Il tema è la lettera, la vocale o i gruppi di lettere.
Sono filastrocche molto surreali; cito a memoria la R.

_Ride un rospo radioattivo_
_rode un radar tra i roseti_
_dove Rina va di rado _
_a cercar ramarri rari._
_----_


----------



## Necsus

Ricordo l'abitudine di finire ogni filastrocca (o racconto, o qualunque altra cosa, in realtà) con la chiusa:
"_stretta (è) la foglia, larga (è) la via, dite la vostra ché (io) ho detto la mia_",
ovviamente non mi sono mai chiesto perché mai proprio la foglia fosse stata scelta come esempio di 'strettezza', ma ora mi è capitato di trovare una spiegazione: sembrerebbe che 'foglia' sia una lettura errata di 'soglia', in quanto nella scrittura antica _f_ ed _s_ avevano forma molto simile ed era facile cadere in errore. Qualcun altro la conosce così?


----------



## rocamadour

Necsus said:


> Ricordo l'abitudine di finire ogni filastrocca (o racconto, o qualunque altra cosa, in realtà) con la chiusa:
> "_stretta (è) la foglia, larga (è) la via, dite la vostra ché (io) ho detto la mia_",
> ovviamente non mi sono mai chiesto perché mai proprio la foglia fosse stata scelta come esempio di 'strettezza', ma ora mi è capitato di trovare una spiegazione: sembrerebbe che 'foglia' sia una lettura errata di 'soglia', in quanto nella scrittura antica _f_ ed _s_ avevano forma molto simile ed era facile cadere in errore. Qualcun altro la conosce così?


 
Ciao Necsus! 
Io conoscevo esclusivamente la versione classica ("stretta la foglia, larga la via") e questa nuova lettura mi incuriosisce molto... E in effetti, ripensandoci, ricordo che da bambina questa espressione mi lasciava un po' scettica, perché mi sembrava che le foglie fossero per la maggior parte tondeggianti piuttosto che lunghe e strette!  Chi l'avrebbe mai detto che avrei trovato una spiegazione (dopo così tanto tempo ).
Grazie mille dell'informazione!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Roc!
Non ho capito bene: per versione classica intendi dire che ti recitavano solo la prima metà del detto? Senza la conclusione?


----------



## pizzi

Necsus said:


> sembrerebbe che 'foglia' sia una lettura errata di 'soglia', in quanto nella scrittura antica _f_ ed _s_ avevano forma molto simile ed era facile cadere in errore. Qualcun altro la conosce così?


 
Penso che tu abbia ragione; ti fornisco un'altra ipotesi, più debole. Nelle epigrafi viene spesso scolpita una piccola foglia di edera in fondo al testo, a sua definitiva chiusura, al posto del punto. Quindi, per me la foglia è _naturalmente_ la fine del discorso...


----------



## Necsus

Eh, che finezza..! 
Ma con epigrafi ti riferisci alle iscrizioni in genere o a quelle commemorative sulle tombe?


----------



## martinka! :)

itka said:


> A me racontavano quella delle dita :
> Il police dice : ho fame !
> L'indice : non c'è pane.
> Il medio : come faremo ?
> L'annulario : ruberemo !
> Il mignolo : mica, mica, chi ruba s'impicca !


 
Io la sapevo diversa:

Dice il pollice "che fame!",
porta l'indice un salame.
Peró il medio e l'anulare
non lo vogliono affettare.
Lesto lesto il mignolino
scappa via col salamino!

Staccia buratta, gattino della gatta.
La gatta va al mulino
per far lo schiacciatino
con l'olio, col sale, 
col grasso del maiale.
Buttalo buttalo in mare!

E poi..

_piazza bella piazza, (e si carezza il palmo della mano aperta del bimbo)_
_ci passó una lepre pazza:_
_il pollice la vide, _
_l'indice la cacció,_
_il medio la cucinó, _
_l'anulare la mangió _
_e al povero mignolino, _
_che era il piú piccino, _
_non gliene dettero nemmeno un pezzettino._

Questa era per incoraggiare lo spirito "io povero bimbo sconsolato, denutrito e poco amato!" di alcuni bimbi con manie di persecuzione e complessi di inferioritá che si portavano sin dalla culla. (Tipo me, ahah..scherzo!) Insomma, quelli che appena la mamma gli alzava un po' la voce, subito, sentendosi derelitti, afferravano la cornetta per chiamare il Telefono Azzurro! Sante donne, quelle che rispondevano e che ogni volta si sorbivano tutti quei piagnistei da etá adolescenziale precoce ("Nessuno mi vuole beneee"! "Sono io quel povero mignolino che non riesce mai a mangiare del salamino,perché gli altri si dimenticano di meeee!")

ahah


----------



## rocamadour

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Roc!
> Non ho capito bene: per versione classica intendi dire che ti recitavano solo la prima metà del detto? Senza la conclusione?


Ciao Necsus! 
Scusami, non mi sono spiegata molto bene  (ero un po' di fretta oggi)... Intendevo "versione classica" come quella che hai citato tu, ossia con *foglia* al posto di *soglia*! A proposito, mi potresti dire dove hai scovato l'informazione al riguardo, se per caso te la ricordi?
Grazie mille!


----------



## Necsus

rocamadour said:
			
		

> mi potresti dire dove hai scovato l'informazione al riguardo, se per caso te la ricordi?


In un bizzarro volumetto intitolato "Guida pratica al migliore utilizzo del Grande Dizionario della Lingua Italiana" (sic!) che era allegato al citato dizionario, abbastanza datato. Immagino che sia ovviamente contenuta anche nel dizionario, che al momento non ho sottomano.


----------



## pizzi

Necsus said:


> Ma con epigrafi ti riferisci alle iscrizioni in genere o a quelle commemorative sulle tombe?


 
Tomba, cenotafio, memoria, sepolcro, monumento funebre...


----------



## rocamadour

Necsus said:


> In un bizzarro volumetto intitolato "Guida pratica al migliore utilizzo del Grande Dizionario della Lingua Italiana" (sic!) che era allegato al citato dizionario, abbastanza datato. Immagino che sia ovviamente contenuta anche nel dizionario, che al momento non ho sottomano.


 
Grazie Necsus! 
Nel frattempo avevo fatto una piccola ricerca e ho trovato che ne parla anche il dizionario dei modi di dire di Giuseppe Pittano in _Frase fatta, capo ha, _anche quello un po' datato, ma mi sa assai interessante!  
(vedi "descrizione completa" nella scheda http://dizionari.sussidiario.it/scheda_spec.asp?id=1827&scat=56&tipo=13)
Grazie ancora!


----------



## pizzi

Pamela la bella figlia del sindaco di Bordeaux
un franco e sessantacinque al padre rubò
ma il padre che aveva un famoso bastone di canna d'India
sulla testa glielo spezzò
sulla testa glielo spezzò


----------



## Necsus

Direttamente dal quaderno di mia figlia Camilla (1ª elementare), e presupponendo che quello scritto in rosso a fondo pagina sia l'autore, dovrebbe essere di D'Annunzio:

Carnevale vecchio pazzo
s'è venduto il materasso
per comprare pane e vino,
tarallucci e cotechino.
E mangiando a crepapelle
la montagna di frittelle
gli è venuto un gran pancione 
che somiglia ad un pallone.
Beve, beve e all'improvviso
gli diventa rosso il viso
poi gli scoppia anche la pancia 
mentre ancora mangia, mangia.

La strofa finale non era prevista, l'ho trovata in rete:

(Così muore il Carnevale 
e gli fanno il funerale:
dalla polvere era nato 
e di polvere è tornato.)


----------



## sabrinita85

Una filastrocca che andava di moda quando stavo all'asilo. Si faceva per creare un serpentone di bambini e il primo della fila, per fare diventare il serpente sempre più lungo andava in giro e diceva ai bambini che incontrava:

*Questa è la storia del serpente
che scende giù dai monti, 
per ritrovare la coda, 
che perse un dì,
ma dimmi un po'
se proprio tu
sei il pezzettin del mio codin,
sì o no?*

E se la risposta era sì, il bambino si metteva in coda alla fila e si ricominciava a cercare nuovi pezzettini di coda.


----------



## Necsus

sabrinita85 said:
			
		

> *Questa è la storia del serpente*
> *che scende giù dai monti, *


Vero, Sabri, è stato un tormentone per un paio d'anni! E a parte una piccola variante rispetto alla tua versione (vien giù dai monti), mia figlia l'aveva imparata, sbagliando suppongo, come "questa è la *coda* del serpente..." e non c'era verso di farle dire 'storia'.


----------



## sabrinita85

Necsus said:


> Vero, Sabri, è stato un tormentone per un paio d'anni! E a parte una piccola variante rispetto alla tua versione (vien giù dai monti), mia figlia l'aveva imparata, sbagliando suppongo, come "questa è la *coda* del serpente..." e non c'era verso di farle dire 'storia'.


Ehehe, a dire il vero, all'inizio avevo scritto: "Questa è la coda del serpente...", ma poi rileggendola, mi sono accorta che non aveva senso (perché poi si sarebbe ripetuta la parola _coda_) e allora mi sono ricordata che la parola era _storia_!


----------



## Necsus

sabrinita85 said:
			
		

> Ehehe, a dire il vero, all'inizio avevo scritto: "Questa è la coda del serpente...", ma poi rileggendola, mi sono accorta che non aveva senso (perché poi si sarebbe ripetuta la parola _coda_) e allora mi sono ricordata che la parola era _storia_!


Ma allora forse era proprio così...


----------



## att3ras

claudine2006 said:


> Ero in bottega ticcheticchetà
> a lavorare ticcheticchetà
> e non pensavo ticcheticchetà
> alla prigione ticcheticchetà.
> Ma un brutto giorno ticcheticchetà
> venne un signore ticcheticchetà
> che mi voleva ticcheticchetà
> portare via ticcheticchetà.
> Ma io fui buono ticcheticchetà
> presi un bastone ticcheticchetà
> e glielo diedi ticcheticchetà
> sul suo testone ticcheticchetà.
> Il suo testone ticcheticchetà
> era un melone ticcheticchetà
> e me lo presi ticcheticchetà
> per colazione ticcheticchetà.
> 
> A pensarci bene è un po' macabra...anzi fa proprio schifo!


 
QUESTA LA MIA VERSIONE:
ero in bottega
a lavorare
senza pensare
alla prigione
ma un brutto giorno
la polizia
mi porto via
da casa mia
ma io furbone
presi un bastone
e glielo diedi
sul suo testone
il suo testone
era un melone
e me lo presi
per colazione
la colazione
faceva schifo
e il giorno dopo
mi prese il tifo
all'ospedale
c'era un maiale
al cimitero
un pistolero BUM BUM


----------



## att3ras

Per far imparare i nomi delle dita ai bambini, l'adulto prende la mano del bambino e gli indica le dita filastroccando:

Ecco il pollice che dice all'indice
dov'è il medio?
Eccolo qua
L'anulare e il mignoletto tutti insieme fan dispetto

All'ultima strofa si porta la mano del bimbo verso il suo volto sfrugugliandoglielo


----------



## att3ras

Ricordo inoltre che quando capitava un passaggio a livello con mio fratello cantavo una canzoncina tipo "ecco il treno lungo lungo che attracersa la città ...".

Però non ricordo come andava avanti e onestamente non so se se la fosee inventata mia madre per farci stare buoni durante l'attesa o se fosse di origine popolare ...


----------



## Nurnen

att3ras said:


> Ricordo inoltre che quando capitava un passaggio a livello con mio fratello cantavo una canzoncina tipo "ecco il treno lungo lungo che attracersa la città ...".
> 
> Però non ricordo come andava avanti e onestamente non so se se la fosee inventata mia madre per farci stare buoni durante l'attesa o se fosse di origine popolare ...


 
Per quanto ne so ce ne sono due versioni:

*Ecco il treno lungo, lungo*
*Che attraversa la città*
*Lo vedete, lo sentite*
*Ecco il treno eccolo qua.*
*Ha le ruote, la strada ferrata*
*Ha le ruote, la strada ferrata*
*Pronti signori in carrozza si va!*
*Pronti signori in carrozza si va!*


e questa "breve", un po' diversa all'inizio ma credo sia la stessa filastrocca:


*Il trenino lungo lungo*
*che attraversa la città*
*lo vedete e lo sentite*
*ecco il treno*
*eccolo qua.*


----------



## Stratosfericus

Ciao a tutti mi sono appena registrato dopo aver letto il thread...ma è possibile considerare come filastrocca anche la canzone "Alla fiera dell'est"?


----------



## tie-break

Stratosfericus said:


> Ciao a tutti mi sono appena registrato dopo aver letto il thread...ma è possibile considerare come filastrocca anche la canzone "Alla fiera dell'est"?


 
Ciao e benvenuto sul forum  
Penso di si, diciamo una "filastrocca cantata".


----------



## pizzi

sabrinita85 said:


> Ehehe, a dire il vero, all'inizio avevo scritto: "Questa è la coda del serpente...", ma poi rileggendola, mi sono accorta che non aveva senso (perché poi si sarebbe ripetuta la parola _coda_) e allora mi sono ricordata che la parola era _storia_!


 
Io ricordavo _danza_...


----------



## Necsus

ElaineG said:
			
		

> _Ragazzi, se non sbaglio, le poesie di Rodari (m.1980) sono prottette dal diritto d'autore._


 
Eh, è probabile, in effetti... Nel caso chiedo venia.
Ma... neanche le quattro righe?
Ecco un link dove è possibile leggere la filastrocca "Il Museo degli Errori" di Rodari...


----------



## Necsus

Stratosfericus said:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti mi sono appena registrato dopo aver letto il thread...ma è possibile considerare come filastrocca anche la canzone "Alla fiera dell'est"?


Direi anch'io di sì. La struttura è quella, e in parte anche i contenuti, se pensi per esempio a 'Trucci trucci cavallucci' (post #34 e seguenti).


----------



## Necsus

Quale versione conoscete?

Regina, reginella quanti passi devo fare
per arrivare al tuo castello
con la piuma sul cappello?

_oppure_

Regina, reginella, quanti passi devo fare 
per arrivare al tuo castello 
con la fede e con l'anello 
con la punta del coltello?

_o ancora_

Regina, reginella, quanti passi devo fare 
per andare al tuo castello 
e baciare la punta dell’anello?

_o forse_

Regina, reginella, quanti passi devo fare 
per venire al tuo castello,
così grande e così bello?


----------



## danalto

Buongiorno, Fran...carino questo thread, mi era sfuggito! 
Io conoscevo una fine ancora diversa della filastrocca che hai appena citato, ma non la ricordo...ora ci provo e in caso la posto!


----------



## Necsus

danalto said:
			
		

> Io conoscevo una fine ancora diversa della filastrocca che hai appena citato, ma non la ricordo...ora ci provo e in caso la posto!


Dan, non l'hai ricordata, eh?


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao Necsus! 
Io ricordo due versioni solo leggermente diverse da quelle che hai riportato tu: 

Regina, reginella quanti passi devo fare
per arrivare al tuo castello
_bello bello?_

Regina, reginella quanti passi devo fare
per arrivare al tuo castello
_tutto d'oro tutto bello?_

Le ricordo bene perché nonostante l'insignificante differenza io e una mia compagna di scuola ci accapigliavamo ogni volta che facevamo questo gioco, perché ognuna di noi sosteneva che era la propria versione quella assolutamente autentica e originale...


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Roc!
Be', una delle filastrocche con il maggior numero di versioni del mondo!


----------



## Necsus

A proposito di versioni diverse, non riesco a ricordarmi qual è quella che conoscevo, nella mia lontana infanzia, del "Piccolo naviglio", ho trovato questa:

C'era una volta un piccolo naviglio,
c'era una volta un piccolo naviglio,
c'era una volta un piccolo naviglio,
che non sapeva, non sapeva navigar.
e dopo una, due, tre, quattro, cinque, sei, sette settimane,
e dopo una, due, tre, quattro, cinque, sei, sette settimane,
e dopo una, due, tre, quattro, cinque, sei, sette settimane,
il piccolo naviglio imparò a navigar

ma ho la netta sensazione che la mia versione alla fine dicesse "_riprese_ a navigar", ma in tal caso doveva essere diverso anche il verbo nella prima parte ('non sapeva'). Ricordo male?


----------



## att3ras

Mi sembrava dicesse "cominciò a navigar" ...


----------



## Necsus

att3ras said:
			
		

> Mi sembrava dicesse "cominciò a navigar" ...


Grazie, att3ras. E nella prima strofa sempre "non sapeva navigar"?


----------



## att3ras

Esattamente ... ah Nescus cosa mi hai riportato alla memoria!!!


----------



## Necsus

Quindi la tua versione è prima "non sapeva navigar", e poi "cominciò a navigar", giusto?
Sì, è pazzesco, ma anch'io non la ricordavo affatto prima di questo thread...


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao Necsus! 
Io la ricordavo esattamente come te, ossia con "non sapeva navigar" e "riprese a navigar", che a pensarci bene è illogica... 
E pensandoci e ripensandoci mi è venuto il dubbio che la prima parte invece di "non sapeva navigar" fosse non voleva navigar": in questo modo avrebbe un senso, ma se devo essere sincera il ricordo che ho è piuttosto confuso (e tra l'altro mi fa venire in mente anche uno sketch con Stanlio e Ollio... ma non saprei aggiungere altro di preciso)!


----------



## pizzi

Chiccolino, dove vai?
_Sotto terra, non lo sai?_
E lì sotto non fai nulla?
_Dormo dentro la mia culla_
Dormi sempre, ma perché?
_Voglio crescer come te!_
_Una spiga metterò_
_Tanti chicchi ti darò!_


----------



## awanzi

_forumuser_ said:


> Non e' una filastrocca ma una "conta" sul genere di Ambaraba' cicci' cocco':
> 
> Ponte ponente ponte pi
> tappe tapPe-rugia
> Ponte ponente ponte pi
> tappe-ri



Non ho avuto il tempo di leggere tutto, però forse farà piacere sapere che questa filastrocca non ha propriamente significato in italiano, essendo una canzone francese da noi spudoratamente italianizzata! Io la adoro così, ma quante risate si fanno i francofoni a sentirmi!

"la bella lavanderina 
che lava i fazzoletti 
per i poveretti della città..."

"Colombina la messagera (o mezzaschiena o messaschiera, chi lo capiva?)
cerca cerca la primavera,
la più bella che ci sia 
me la voglio portare via..."

"C'hai creduto faccia di velluto" (un mio amico diceva "faccia di perluto")

"Chissene importa
bacia la porta.
La porta si rivolta,
baciala un'altra volta"


----------



## Necsus

awanzi said:
			
		

> "Colombina la messagera (o mezzaschiena o messaschiera, chi lo capiva?)
> cerca cerca la primavera,
> la più bella che ci sia
> me la voglio portare via..."


Non la conoscevo, ma ho trovato il testo completo di strofa finale:

Colombina la messaggera 
cerca, cerca la Primavera
la più bella che ci sia 
me la voglio portare via.
Ecco qui che l'ha trovata, 
tutta bella incipriata
con le scarpe di cioccolata, 
Colombina vuol ballar.
E' la sera di Carnevale, 
Colombina vuol ballare
e si fece accompagnare 
da un vecchio Barbablù
che saresti proprio tu.

'La bella lavanderina' invece era già stata riportata da Sabrinita (mi è stato suggerito che le ripetizioni non fanno bene ai thread ).


----------



## Necsus

Prima questa:

Dopo il giorno vien la sera
dopo l'inverno vien primavera
dalle viti viene il vino
viene il fumo dal camino
va la mucca con il bue
van le ochette a due a due
e la vita in fondo in fondo
è un allegro girotondo.
_________________________________________________

Poi, rispondendo al thread "mezzo e mezzo" in merito a "né ai né bai" ho trovato qui un rimando a questa filastrocca triestina:

AI, BAI, TU MI DAI...
(ANDELE BANDELE...)​ 
Ai, bai, tu mi dai,
tie, mie, compagnie,
semitaco, tico, taco,
ai bai e buf.
Andele, bandele,
petè perè,
quante feste ghe ne xe,
ghe ne xe vintitrè,
per andar in speziaria,
cichete, ciachete,
scampa via!​


----------



## BolleBlu

Ciao a tutti,
complimenti Necsus per l'idea,è bellissima questa discussione, quanti ricordi mi ha rievocato... .
Mi riecheggia in mente una filastrocchina per fare la "conta" che incominciava con "an blin blen" se non sbaglio, solo che non riesco a trovarla in internet. Qualcuno se la ricorda? 

BB.


----------



## marixx

BolleBlu said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> complimenti Necsus per l'idea,è bellissima questa discussione, quanti ricordi mi ha rievocato... .
> Mi riecheggia in mente una filastrocchina per fare la "conta" che incominciava con "an blin blen" se non sbaglio, solo che non riesco a trovarla in internet. Qualcuno se la ricorda?
> 
> BB.



Io me la ricordo così, ma magari sbaglio:
an blin blon e la lince e la lancia
quanti fiori ci sono in Francia?
Dona Caterì, dona Giuseppì
esci fuori Garibaldì
con l'accento sulla i

Ovviamente ho vaghi ricordi e non ho mai letto il testo quindi di alcune parole non conosceo nemmeno il significato!


----------



## rocamadour

marixx said:


> Io me la ricordo così, ma magari sbaglio:
> an blin blon e la lince e la lancia
> quanti fiori ci sono in Francia?
> Dona Caterì, dona Giuseppì
> esci fuori Garibaldì
> con l'accento sulla i
> 
> Ovviamente ho vaghi ricordi e non ho mai letto il testo quindi di alcune parole non conosceo nemmeno il significato!


 

Ehi, pensavo di avere esaurito i miei ricordi riguardo alle filastrocche... e invece no!

Pim pum d'oro la lincia la lancia
quanti giorni staremo in Francia?
Uno lunedì, uno martedì
Pim pum d'oro _l'è bel'e che finì _(il finale poteva essere così, in versione "ruspante-dialettale", oppure un po' più colto: "_finisce qui/così_").


----------



## Necsus

BolleBlu said:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti,
> complimenti Necsus per l'idea,è bellissima questa discussione, quanti ricordi mi ha rievocato... .
> Mi riecheggia in mente una filastrocchina per fare la "conta" che incominciava con "an blin blen" se non sbaglio, solo che non riesco a trovarla in internet. Qualcuno se la ricorda?
> BB.


Grazie, BB. E' un thread della memoria..! 
Non conosco la filastrocca di cui parli, ma potrebbe essere questa di cui ho trovato una versione musicata, qui c'è lo spartito:
_An blin blen sicut e rinblen pigliati uno schiaffo e non dirlo a nessuno dai la colpa ai tre soldati an blin blen sicut e rinblen a star sotto tocca proprio a te._


----------



## rocamadour

Mi è tornata in mente anche questa, che serviva come "conta".
Ma come avevo fatto a dimenticarla? 

"Sotto la cappa del camino
c'era un vecchio contadino
che suonava la chitarra
bim bum sbarra!"


----------



## awanzi

BolleBlu said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> complimenti Necsus per l'idea,è bellissima questa discussione, quanti ricordi mi ha rievocato... .
> Mi riecheggia in mente una filastrocchina per fare la "conta" che incominciava con "an blin blen" se non sbaglio, solo che non riesco a trovarla in internet. Qualcuno se la ricorda?
> 
> BB.





Necsus said:


> Grazie, BB. E' un thread della memoria..!
> Non conosco la filastrocca di cui parli, ma potrebbe essere questa di cui ho trovato una versione musicata, qui c'è lo spartito:
> _An blin blen sicut e rinblen pigliati uno schiaffo e non dirlo a nessuno dai la colpa ai tre soldati an blin blen sicut e rinblen a star sotto tocca proprio a te._



Allora... io me la ricordo così (la scrivo come la cantavo):
_An blin blen sicuderinblen tieni mammoletta te la voglio dare, questa è la conta dei tre soldà_.

Al posto di _tieni mammoletta_ dicevamo anche _tieni questo schiaffo_.

Necsus, sicuramente l'inizio va scritto come nella tua versione, ma io non ho mai avuto la più pallida idea di cosa effettivamente dicesse e ho sempre pensato che _sicuderinblen_ fosse una parola sola (di cui, ovviamente, non so il significato!).


----------



## Malakya

Questo thread mi piace così tanto che ne ho un paio anche io, spero che non ci siano già, le ho lette tutte e credo di non averle viste:

"Toc toc"
Chi è?
So' z'monaco
E che volete?
'a carità
Falla intrà, falla intrà!

E la seconda:

Lunedì chiusin chiusino
martedì bucò l'ovino
saltò fuori mercoledì
"pio pio" fè giovedì
venerdì fè un passettino
beccò sabato il granino
e domenica mattina
avea già la sua crestina!


----------



## awanzi

E queste?

Mi chiamo Renzo Lorenzo sciugamani sciuga luglio agosto e poi e poi e poi
donaci le pesche le banane fresche e faremo splash!

Mi chiamo michi azuela aca manuela (e poi non mi ricordo)...

Se c'è pompì polonì polonà
academisolfami 
bim bum bam

E poi ho letto questa che mi ero proprio dimenticata:

Cuore, amore, occhiali da sole. 
Ma tu da me che vuoi?
Voglio la caramella che mi piace tanto!


----------



## BolleBlu

BolleBlu said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> complimenti Necsus per l'idea,è bellissima questa discussione, quanti ricordi mi ha rievocato... .
> Mi riecheggia in mente una filastrocchina per fare la "conta" che incominciava con "an blin blen" se non sbaglio, solo che non riesco a trovarla in internet. Qualcuno se la ricorda?
> 
> BB.



La versione di "an blin blen" che conoscevo io era un po' un miscuglio di tutte quelle che avete proposto ma, ahimè, non me la ricordo proprio.


----------



## beloli

Che belle le filastrocche!
Me ne sono ricordata una che mi diceva mia nonna, la scirvo in dialetto, veneziano,poi la traduco

"questa xè ea storia de sior intento
che dura tanto tempo 
che mai no se destriga
vusto che tea conta o vusto che tea diga?"
"dimela!"
"ma no se dize ea storia de sior intento...
Questa xè ea storia de sior intento
che dura tanto tempo 
che mai no se destriga
vusto che tea conta o vusto che tea diga?"
"comtimela!"
"ma no se conta ea storia de sior intento..."

e così via...

La traduzione è così

questa è la storia del signor intento
che dura tanto tempo
che mai si districa 
vuoi che te la racconti o vuoi che te la dica?

ciao a tutti e complimenti ancora


----------



## elisatbd

Immagino esistano enne varianti di ciascuno.
Io per esempio sapevo che il mignolo diceva "chi ruba va in prigione".

Mentre:

"Piove pioviccica,
il sole s'appiccica,
c'appiccica su su,
e ormai non piove piu'"

Un'altra, forse originaria della mia zona:

"Cecco bilecco
monta sullo stecco
lo stecco si rompe
e Cecco va sul monte
il monte rovina
e Cecco s'infarina
farina si straccia
e Cecco si sculaccia"

Credo piu' classica e diffusa invece e' la seguente:

"Stella stellina
la notte si avvicina,
la fiamma traballa,
la mucca e' nella stalla,
la mucca e il vitello,
la pecora e l'agnello,
la chioccia e il suo pulcino,
a mamma e il suo bambino.
Ognun ha la sua mamma
e tutti fan la nanna"


----------



## Necsus

elisatbd said:


> Immagino esistano enne varianti di ciascuna.
> Io per esempio sapevo che il mignolo diceva "chi ruba va in prigione".


Ciao, elisatbd, grazie per il tuo contributo!
Vorrei solo sottolineare che le filastrocche da te citate non ripetono le stesse già presenti nel thread, ma sono loro versioni variamente differenti.


----------



## mammut68

1.
Un'altra per far fare cavalluccio ai bambini:

I tre asinelli
che vanno in Egitto
ma che bel tragitto
ma che bel piacere 
andare a vedere
la stella polare
che caaàde nel mare

2.
Me n'è venuta in mente un'altra di quelle tragiche:

Si comincia a raccontare di Cicerchiolino, un bambino grosso come un cece, che in assenza della mamma, e contrarimente alle sue raccomandazioni, si affaccia sulla pentola che bolle per vedere che c'è dentro, e vi cade. Poi si canta:

Cicerchiolino nel pentolino
e la mamma dal dolore
butta la minestra dalla finestra
la finestra sbatte
l'uccello si spenna
l'albero si sfoglia
il bue si scorna
la fonte si secca
la serva lascia andare
la brocca e la secchia
cade la regina 
su un sacco di farina
ed io che sono il re
mi bevo una tazza di caffé.


----------



## Le Peru

A questo punto:

Singhiozzo singhiozzo 
la corda del(nel) pozzo 
la rama del fico 
tre volte del dico
(e il) sighiozzo è sparito.

Ho appena notato che nessuno l'aveva ancora citata!  
Peccato per la mia pessima memoria, sono insicura sulle parole fra parentesi.


----------



## pomar

_Datemi un'arancia 
che devo andare in Francia
in Francia e in Lombardia
insegnami la via
la via e la viella
trovai una fontanella
mi lavai le mani
persi l'anello
del dito piccinello
lo cercai lo ricercai
non lo trovai
trovai un pesciolino
lo vestii e lo calzai
lo portai da monsignore
monsignore non c'era
c'era una vecchierella
 che faceva le frittelle
me ne dia una, ...

_e non mi ricordo come finisce, forse "me ne dia un'altra". Qualcuno lo sa?

Una filastrocca in sardo campidanese, che si canta quando ci si posa una coccinella sulla mano:                           
_Traduzione_
_Babaiola, babaiola                                                              _Coccinella, coccinella
_pi__ga su libru e bai a skola                                        _prendi il libro e vai a scuola_
piga su libru e ba' a Kasteddu                              _prendi il libro e va' a Cagliari
_compradì unu bellu aneddu                         _comprati un bell'anello_
unu bellu aneddu po ti coiai                                   _un bell'anello per sposarti
_babaiola impara a bolai                     _coccinella                     impara a volare

E a questo punto si faceva volare la coccinella, se non era già volata via prima.


----------



## bLux

Io ho origini calabresi, e i miei nonni (e i miei zii, genitori, eccetera...) raccontavano sempre una "barzelletta" che sa più di filastrocca, e faceva così (è in dialetto):

"C'era na vota nu cucciu e na carota... Ta cuntu a prossima vota."

Significa:

"C'era una volta un asino e una carota... Te la racconto la prossima volta."

E' sciocca, ma fa ridere i bambini!


----------



## M_07

Necsus said:


> In seguito a un post di Lorraine in I/E, in cui si ipotizza che in Italia non ci sia un grande ricorso alle filastrocche per bambini, anche come mezzo di trasmissione del sapere e della saggezza popolari, sarei curioso di verificare quanti dei partecipanti al forum utilizzano con i loro bambini, oppure ricordano perché magari usate dai loro genitori, delle filastrocche, in italiano o anche in dialetto, che forse è la forma più usata per tramandare queste piccole perle...


  Sara' che ho avuto un infanzia difficile, ma non ricordo neanche una filastrocca, oltre quella gia' citata: _Giro giro tondo....._


----------



## Necsus

Dopo aver tentato vanamente di farmi imparare 'Renzo Lorenzo' (con relativi gesti), mia figlia ha ripiegato su questa, altrettanto incomprensibile, ma se non altro più breve:

Oh, pony, pony, pony
Zaccaria Mustafà
Mustafà-fa-fa
Baccalà-la-là
Tu mi emi emi emi
Tu ami ami ami
Tu mi vuoi vuoi vuoi
Tu mi vuooi


----------



## DavìdV

Rosina 
vieni 
ti aspetta il cavaliere di roma
che ha perso la corona
d' oro e d'argento
che vale più di cento
centocinquanta
la gallina canta
si affaccia la padrona
bella bella la padrona
brutta brutta la garzona

Grazie nonna per questi momenti indimenticabili!

Quella di Itka delle dita me la faceva anche a me. Chissà di che origine è, mia nonna è calabrese forse di lì.
Qui a roma non la conosce nessuno


----------



## Necsus

Io con la gallina 'canterina'... conoscevo questa (anche se ne ricordavo solo la prima parte):

Centocinquanta la gallina canta,
lasciala cantare ché la voglio maritare;
le voglio dar la cipolla:
la cipolla è troppo forte;
le voglio dar la morte:
la morte è troppo scura;
le voglio dar la luna:
la luna è troppo bella;
le voglio dare mia sorella:
mia sorella fa i biscottini
e li dà a tutti i bambini;
ai bambini fanno male:
corri, corri all'ospedale.
L'ospedale sta lassù,
dagli un calcio e buttalo giuuuuuuuù.


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao a tutti! 

Mi avete fatto ricordare la versione che conoscevo io (di cui però ricordo solo l'inizio):

Trenta, quaranta
la gallina canta,
canta tutta sola,
non vuole andare a scuola...
???

E possibile che ci siamo dimenticati di Crapapelada / Zucca pelata /Testapelata (quell'egoista che faceva i tortelli e non ne dava ai suoi fratelli)?

Io la ricordo così:

Crapapelada fa i tortelli
Non ne dà ai suoi fratelli
I suoi fratelli fan la frittata 
Non ne danno a Crapapelada.

Non so se finiva così o continuava, ma credo l'originale sia in dialetto meneghino (= milanese).


----------



## Necsus

rocamadour said:


> Io la ricordo così:
> 
> Crapapelada fa i tortelli
> Non ne dà ai suoi fratelli
> I suoi fratelli fan la frittata
> Non ne danno a Crapapelada.
> 
> Non so se finiva così o continuava, ma credo l'originale sia in dialetto meneghino (= milanese).


Sembrerebbe di sì (e anche che finisca così), ecco cosa ho trovato:

Crapapelada l’ha faa i tortej
Ghe ne dà (n’ha daa) minga ai so fradej
I so fradej han faa la fertada (frittata)
ghe ne dan (n’han daa) minga al Crapapelada


----------



## rocamadour

Necsus said:


> Sembrerebbe di sì (e anche che finisca così), ecco cosa ho trovato:
> 
> Crapapelada l’ha faa i tortej
> Ghe ne dà (n’ha daa) minga ai so fradej
> I so fradej han faa la fertada (frittata)
> ghe ne dan (n’han daa) minga al Crapapelada


 
E' vero, era proprio così! Chissà se esiste qualche altra variante regionale...
Grazie Necsus! (e bentornato)


----------



## vega3131

Per giocare a rimpiattino o altro facevamo una conta che noi bambini sapeamo tutti, ma nessuno sapeva che cosa volesse dire. Non siamo riusciti a saperlo neanche in seguito. Viene detta con un accento più intenso sull'ultima parola di ogni verso:

I num bal din
rivi rivi ren zen zen
aca cala men zen zen
ami sciuma sciuma ì
deli cari ope lì
pere sem pin tum
misi fa mi ciùm.

Ad ogni parola (?) riportata si toccava un componente della conta; soltanto al verso "ami sciuma sciuma ì" si rimeneva sullo stesso bambino, facendo un movimento rotatorio orario, come si fa nel rimestare la polenta.


----------



## Necsus

vega3131 said:


> I num bal din
> rivi rivi ren zen zen
> aca cala men zen zen
> ami sciuma sciuma ì
> deli cari ope lì
> pere sem pin tum
> misi fa mi ciùm.


Ciao, zega3131, benvenut*o* in WRF!
Non che abbia poi molto più senso, ma ho trovato questa versione:

A lumbardì 
rivi rivi renzenzè 
a che cala menzenzè 
a misciù misciù Marì 
a la gatta a lu faì 
a mi fa mintù 
mi si fa mi sciù.

Prego, Roc. E ben trovata!


----------



## rocamadour

vega3131 said:


> Per giocare a rimpiattino o altro facevamo una conta che noi bambini sapeamo tutti, ma nessuno sapeva che cosa volesse dire. Non siamo riusciti a saperlo neanche in seguito. Viene detta con un accento più intenso sull'ultima parola di ogni verso:
> 
> I num bal din
> rivi rivi ren zen zen
> aca cala men zen zen
> ami sciuma sciuma ì
> deli cari ope lì
> pere sem pin tum
> misi fa mi ciùm.
> 
> Ad ogni parola (?) riportata si toccava un componente della conta; soltanto al verso "ami sciuma sciuma ì" si rimeneva sullo stesso bambino, facendo un movimento rotatorio orario, come si fa nel rimestare la polenta.


 
Ciao vega, benvenuto! 
E grazie del contributo. Per curiosità ci potresti dire in che zona o regione usavate questa filastrocca? Anche se in effetti non mi sembra che vi sia alcuna riminiscenza dialettale, ma - come altre filastrocche e "conte" che sono state riportate in questo thread - pare che si tratti di semplici suoni...

P.S. Necsus, ormai il materiale raccolto è talmente tanto che potresti incominciare a pensare a una bella antologia!


----------



## Necsus

rocamadour said:


> Ciao vega, benvenuto!
> E grazie del contributo. Per curiosità ci potresti dire in che zona o regione usavate questa filastrocca? Anche se in effetti non mi sembra che vi sia alcuna riminiscenza dialettale, ma - come altre filastrocche e "conte" che sono state riportate in questo thread - pare che si tratti di semplici suoni...
> 
> P.S. Necsus, ormai il materiale raccolto è talmente tanto che potresti incominciare a pensare a una bella antologia!


Forse la versione che ho riportato ha un suono più 'dialettevole'...
Sì, all'inizio sembrava effettivamente che in Italia non si facesse un gran ricorso a filastrocche et similia, ma a quanto pare non è così.


----------



## rocamadour

Necsus said:


> Forse la versione che ho riportato ha un suono più 'dialettevole'...
> Sì, nella tua versione almeno qualche parola è vagamente riconoscibile. (bello 'dialettevole'... )
> Sì, all'inizio sembrava effettivamente che in Italia non si facesse un gran ricorso a filastrocche et similia, ma a quanto pare non è così.
> Anzi, direi proprio il contrario!  Sicché potremmo affermare che è stato ampiamente smentito il post di Lorraine cui fai riferimento all'inizio di questo ormai storico thread!


----------



## cityofgod

Necsus said:


> In seguito a un post di Lorraine in I/E, in cui si ipotizza che in Italia non ci sia un grande ricorso alle filastrocche per bambini, anche come mezzo di trasmissione del sapere e della saggezza popolari, sarei curioso di verificare quanti dei partecipanti al forum utilizzano con i loro bambini, oppure ricordano perché magari usate dai loro genitori, delle filastrocche, in italiano o anche in dialetto, che forse è la forma più usata per tramandare queste piccole perle...
> Apro io con una emblematica di Gianni Rodari.
> 
> 
> FILASTROCCA CORTA E MATTA
> Filastrocca corta e matta,
> il porto vuole sposare la porta,
> la viola studia il violino,
> il mulo dice :- mio figlio è il mulino -;
> la mela dice : - Mio nonno è il melone - ;
> il matto vuole essere un mattone,
> e il più matto della terra
> sapete che vuole? Fare la guerra.


 
Io ne ricordo un'altra molto famosa e soprattutto ri-adattata a tematiche non discutibili in un forum pubblico:

_C'era una volta un re
seduto sul sofa' 
che disse alla sua dama, 
raccontami una fiaba!
La fiaba incomincio':
C'era una volta un re 
seduto sul sofa', 
che disse alla sua dama 
raccontami una fiaba ! 
La fiaba incomincio'.
C'era una volta un re....._


----------



## vega3131

1.


rocamadour said:


> Ciao vega, benvenuto!
> E grazie del contributo. Per curiosità ci potresti dire in che zona o regione usavate questa filastrocca? Anche se in effetti non mi sembra che vi sia alcuna riminiscenza dialettale, ma - come altre filastrocche e "conte" che sono state riportate in questo thread - pare che si tratti di semplici suoni...
> 
> P.S. Necsus, ormai il materiale raccolto è talmente tanto che potresti incominciare a pensare a una bella antologia!


 
Ho registrato la presenza di questa filastrocca soltanto in Marina di Carrara, mentre risulta sconosciuta in paesi vicini come Avenza, Marinella, Battilana (tutti nel comune di Carrara).
Per l'antologia di Necsus vorrei riportare la seguente filastrocca (che forse gli è già nota) abbastanza conosciuta dalle nostre parti:

Re Ridé
A j'er na volta un re, ridé bifé biscot e bigné
Ch'j avev na figia ridigia bifigia biscot e binigia.
Un vilàn ridàn bifàn biscot e bignàn
Ch'j avev un camp d gran ridan bifan biscot e bignan
I dic':
"O re ridé bifé biscot e bigné
T m la dà la tò figia ridigia bifigia biscot e binigia?"
"O vilàn ridàn bifàn biscot e bignàn
Che t'a un camp d gran ridan bifan biscot e bignan
A t n dag nemén la me gata ridana bifana biscot e bignana!
E se t n sort d chi
A t dag un calc' nd'l cul
Ridul biful biscot e bignul!"

2.


Necsus said:


> Io con la gallina 'canterina'... conoscevo questa (anche se ne ricordavo solo la prima parte):
> 
> Centocinquanta la gallina canta,
> lasciala cantare ché la voglio maritare;
> le voglio dar la cipolla:
> la cipolla è troppo forte;
> le voglio dar la morte:
> la morte è troppo scura;
> le voglio dar la luna:
> la luna è troppo bella;
> le voglio dare mia sorella:
> mia sorella fa i biscottini
> e li dà a tutti i bambini;
> ai bambini fanno male:
> corri, corri all'ospedale.
> L'ospedale sta lassù,
> dagli un calcio e buttalo giuuuuuuuù.


 
Dalle mie parti la filastrocca è questa:
Centoquaranta
Tutto il mondo canta
Canta il gallo
Risponde la gallina
Madama Colombina
Si affaccia alla finestra
Con tre colombi in testa
Passan tre fanti
Con tre cavalli bianchi
Bianca è la sella
Bianca la donzella
Bianco il girasol
O Signor fate venire un po' di sol!


----------



## mammut68

vega3131 said:


> Dalle mie parti la filastrocca è questa:
> Centoquaranta
> Tutto il mondo canta
> Canta il gallo
> Risponde la gallina
> Madama Colombina
> Si affaccia alla finestra
> Con tre colombi in testa
> Passan tre fanti
> Con tre cavalli bianchi
> Bianca è la sella
> Bianca la donzella
> Bianco il girasol
> O Signor fate venire un po' di sol!



Questa è letteraria: si trova in una poesia di Gozzano sulle figlie della sorella. Però mi sembra che non finisca così; qualcuno lo ricorda?


----------



## Necsus

mammut68 said:


> Questa è letteraria: si trova in una poesia di Gozzano sulle figlie della sorella. Però mi sembra che non finisca così; qualcuno lo ricorda?


La poesia di Gozzano in questione è 'La via del rifugio', e contiene la filastrocca che nella versione 'popolare' originaria dovrebbe essere (più o meno, o in parte) questa:

Cecco Velluto
suonami l'imbuto,
suonamelo bene:
c'e' un angiolin che / perché il mio babbo viene,
viene da Roma,
mi /e porta una corona
d'oro e d'argento
che costa mille e cento / cinquecento,
cento e cinquanta,
la pecorina / gallina canta,
canta il gallo,
risponde la gallina;
s'affaccia / madama Menichina
(s'affaccia alla finestra)
con la ghirlanda / tre ghirlande in testa;
passan tre fanti
con tre cavalli bianchi,
bianca la sella,
(bianca la donzella,)
bianco il parasole / girasole,
Gesu' ci mandi / manda il sole,
ce lo mandi bello bello
fino al fondo dell'inverno.


----------



## pizzi

La versione della mia infanzia è:

_Solicino vieni_
_t'aspetta il cavaliere_
_cavalier di Roma _
_che ha perso la corona_
_Corona d'oro_
_d'oro e d'argento_
_costa cinquecento_
_Centocinquanta_
_la gallina canta_
_canta sola sola_
_non vuole andare a scuola_
_Canta gallina _
_rispnde Serafina_
_Serafina è alla finestra_
_con tre corone in testa_
_Passa la fante_
_con tre cavalle bianche_
_bianca la sella_
_bianco lo straccale_
_la padrona è bella_
_bella bella è la padrona_
_brutta brutta è la garzona_


----------



## Necsus

pizzi said:


> La versione della mia infanzia è...


Eh sì, come questa discussione può confermare, spesso una filastrocca ha ben più di una versione, e non necessariamente per motivi di dialetto..!


----------



## Necsus

> La furlana e il clima natalizio mi riportano alla mente la filastrocca sulla befana, che in una versione dice:
> 
> La befana vien di notte
> con le scarpe tutte rotte,
> col vestito da furlana.
> Viva viva la befana!
> 
> Ma in un'altra versione ha _il cappello alla romana_, in un'altra _la gonna e la sottana..._


Altro Natale, altra versione... In questa, direttamente dalla _farfalla cantastorie_ di mia figlia, c'è anche una strofa in più, a concludere:

La befana vien di notte,
con le scarpe tutte rotte;
*col cappello e la sottana*,
*viene viene* la befana;
*lascia un dono sul camino,*
*quando va fa un bell'inchino! *


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Buonasera-

Cerco il testo di una certa canzone infantile in italiano.

Non mi ricordo bene, ma c''e una stofa che si riferisce ai "leocorni".
Forse qualcuno che conosce la canzone mi puo' aiutare? 

Grazie, siete molto gentili!


----------



## sam1978

Parli mica di questa?


----------



## Necsus

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Buonasera-
> Cerco il testo di una certa canzone infantile in italiano.
> Non mi ricordo bene, ma c'è una parte/strofa che si riferisce ai "leocorni".
> Forse qualcuno che conosce la canzone mi puo' aiutare?
> Grazie, siete molto gentili!


Nonostante la frequenza con cui soprattutto nelle trascrizioni di questa specifica canzoncina viene usato il termine 'l*e*ocorni', a me risulta che l'unica grafia corretta (in italiano standard, ovviamente, visto che a Siena esiste la contrada del Leocorno) sia 'l*i*ocorni' (o alicorni, o unicorni). Nel collegamento fornito da Sam compaiono addirittura tutte e due le grafie nello stesso testo.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Grazie di avermi trovato la canzone e anche per la spiegazione su 'leocorni'!


----------



## Necsus

Prego, C'sM!


----------



## saltapicchio

Necsus said:


> Ma che bel castello marcondiro ndiro ndello
> ma che bel castello marcondiro ndiro ndà
> Vogliamo sempre quello marcondiro ndiro ndello
> vogliamo sempre quello marcondiro ndiro ndà
> Il mio è ancora più bello marcondiro ndiro ndello
> il mio è ancora più bello marcondiro ndiro ndà
> E noi lo ruberemo marcondiro ndiro ndello
> e noi lo ruberemo marcondiro ndiro ndà
> E noi lo rifaremo marcondiro ndiro ndello
> e noi lo rifaremo marcondiro ndiro ndà


 
Ciao Necsus,
anche io mi ricordo di questa canzoncina, la lego però ad un gioco dove due gruppi di bambini fanno un girotondo, rubandosi a vicenda i componenti (o un gruppo gira e l'altro sta fermo in mezzo?).
Ti ricordi qualcosa tu?


----------



## Necsus

saltapicchio said:


> Ciao, Necsus,
> anche io mi ricordo di questa canzoncina, la lego però ad un gioco dove due gruppi di bambini fanno un girotondo, rubandosi a vicenda i componenti (o un gruppo gira e l'altro sta fermo in mezzo?).
> Ti ricordi qualcosa tu?


No, effettivamente ho qualche vago ricordo di un gioco di gruppo collegato alla filastrocca, ma lì mi fermo, gli anni passati cominciano a essere un certo numero... 
Forse qualcuno saprà essere più esauriente.


----------



## Necsus

Dal forum Scioglilingua, la filastrocca delle vocali:

Che cose strambe:
l'u con due gambe,
l'e con l'occhiello,
l'o tondo e bello,
curiosa è l'a con l'asta più in là,
ma più carino è l'i col puntino.


----------



## MOMO2

itka said:


> A me racontavano quella delle dita :
> Il police dice : ho fame !
> L'indice : non c'è pane.
> Il medio : come faremo ?
> L'anulare: ruberemo !
> Il mignolo : mica, mica, chi ruba s'impicca !
> 
> Esiste anche in francese, quasi simile !
> 
> Ce ne sono due che mi piacerebbe ritrovare :
> _Quella del ciuino_ (come si scrive ?)_ che andava in Maremm'ingrassà..._
> 
> E un altra che cominciava cosi' :
> _C'era una volta un topolino, _
> _Bello, svelto e birichino_
> _....._
> e finalmente, poverino :
> _Si fé in trappola pigliar !_
> 
> Se qualcuno le conosce ...
> Fare la conta...???? Contare per sapere a chi tocca ?


 
Te ne dico una per fare la conta:
"Ambaraba ci ci coccò / anghingò
Tre civette sul comò
che facevano l'amore
con la figlia del dottore
il dottore s'ammalò
Ambaraba ci ci coccò"


----------



## MOMO2

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Buonasera-
> 
> Cerco il testo di una certa canzone infantile in italiano.
> 
> Non mi ricordo bene, ma c''e una stofa che si riferisce ai "leocorni".
> Forse qualcuno che conosce la canzone mi puo' aiutare?
> 
> Grazie, siete molto gentili!


 
Un dì Noè nella foresta andò e tutti gli animali volle intorno a sé
Il Signore è arrabbiato il diluvio manderà
la colpa non è vostra io vi salverò
Ci sono due coccodrilli, un orangotango, due piccoli serpenti, un'aquila reale, un gatto, un topo, un elefante, non manca più nessuno
Solo non si vedono i due leocorni
E mentre salivano gli animali
Noè vide nel cielo un grosso nuvolone
e goccia dopo goccia a piover cominciò
Non posso più aspettare l'arca chiuderò
Ci son due ...

E' questa?


----------



## MOMO2

Necsus said:


> Altro Natale, altra versione... In questa, direttamente dalla _farfalla cantastorie_ di mia figlia, c'è anche una strofa in più, a concludere:
> 
> La befana vien di notte,
> con le scarpe tutte rotte;
> *col cappello e la sottana*,
> *viene viene* la befana;
> *lascia un dono sul camino,*
> *quando va fa un bell'inchino! *


 
A Roma: 
La Befana vien di notte
con le scarpe tutte rotte
*col cappello alla romana*
viva viva la Befana

EDIT
In rete qualche tempo fa ho trovato un sito enorme sulle filastrocche. Immagino fosse stato sufficiente scrivere "filastrocche italiane testi"


----------



## Necsus

Perdonami, MOMO2, ma in queste discussioni con molti post è fondamentale controllarli bene tutti prima di contribuire per evitare le ripetizioni, pena la chiusura della discussione per esaurimento del tema:
'tre civette sul comò' è già stata proposta nel post #4;
"i due liocorni/leocorni" nei post #205 e seguenti (con link);
"la befana" anche nei post #80 e 81 (e anche con cappello o vestito alla romana).

Potresti cortesemente ricontrollare ed eventualmente cancellare i tuoi post con filastrocche già riportate?
Grazie.


----------



## Necsus

itka said:


> E un altra che cominciava cosi' :
> _C'era una volta un topolino, _
> _Bello, svelto et birichino_
> _....._
> e finalmente, poverino :
> _Si fé in trappola pigliar !_
> 
> Se qualcuno le conosce ...


Ho trovato questa versione:

_“Ai bambini dicevano:_
_“C’era una volta un topolino/ __bello, svelto e birichino/_
_vide aperta la credenza/ __e corse a mensa" [...]_

...continua qui.


----------



## giusyna

1.
Adoro le filastrocche!
La mia Nonna ne sapeva una marea...e quindi la nipote ne ricorda parecchie.

Alcune ricordo erano unite a delle conte e a dei giochi altre invece le dicevamo insieme tra bimbi e facevamo a gara a chi riusciva a dirla (senza sbagliare) nel minor tempo possibile

*Domani è festa si mangia la minestra
minestra non mi piace
si mangia pane e brace
la brace è troppo nera
si mangia pane e panca
la panca è troppo dura si va a letto addiritura*

2.
... Una filastrocca per la conta.... tutta "napoletana" 

_*Sette quattordici porto otto
Pulcinella ha vinto al lotto
ha vinto al lotto
un bel biscotto
sette quattordici porto otto
*_
Una a cui sono particolarmente legata

_*lucciola lucciola vien da me
che ti do il pan del re
il pan del re e della regina 
lucciola lucciola vien da me

*_nella mia bella *LUCANIA* quando ero piccola nel giardino di casa c'erano tante lucciole ...io per acchiapparle  cantavo queta filastrocca ...e magicamente venivano da me!


----------



## vega3131

Necsus said:


> in queste discussioni con molti post è fondamentale controllarli bene tutti prima di contribuire per evitare le ripetizioni


 
Caro Necsus
Ci vorrebbe una funzione ricerca per controllare se l'argomento è già stato trattato. Basterebbe anche che tutte le filastrocche raccolte fossero su un unico file word, pdf o altro. Spero di non riportare cose già dette e ridette; in caso contrario, mi scuso.
La prima filastrocca viene detta giocando a ribattino con la palla contro al muro, mimando le azioni descritte:

Rinoceronte
Che passa sotto il ponte [si passa la palla sotto la gamba]
Che salta e che balla
Che gioca alla palla
Che fa i complimenti
Che sta sull'attenti
Che dice buongiorno
Girandosi attorno
Gira e rigira
Il capo mi gira
Non ne posso più
Palla cade giù. [sedendosi a terra]

La seguente è una poesia ritmata più che una filastrocca:

Dice il sordo: "Lo senti il tordo?"
Dice il guercio: "Sì, lo vedo."
Dice il zoppo [sic]: "Camminémo!
Semo in tre, lo richiappémo"

Questa si fa tenendo il bambino sulle ginocchia e, tenendogli le mani, lo si fa scendere all'indietro e risalire:

Serra serra
Martin Padella
La faremo
Una frittella
Una a ... [e qui il bimbo è invitato a fare un nome]
Una a ... [e continua come sopra, ad esaurimento]

Questa è la filastrocca di Cecco Rivolta:

C'era una volta Cecco Rivolta
Che mangiava i maccheroni
Se la fece nei calzoni
La sua mamma lo sgridò
Povero Cecco si ammalò
Si ammalò di malattia
Povero Cecco lo portan via
Lo portan via con la barella
E lo metton sottoterra
Sotto terra ci sta male
Povero Cecco va all'ospedale.

E infine la filastrocca circolare del Topo Riccio

A jér na volta un tòp ricc      C'era un topo riccio riccio
Ch'i montav nt'un canicc       Che montava su un caniccio
'L canicc jè andat volta         Il caniccio è dato volta
A t la dig un'altra volta?        Te la dico un'altra volta?

E se il bambino dice di sì, si ricomincia. Ad infinitum.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> Cari amici,
> 
> voglio ricordare a tutti voi che si possono pubblicare non più di 4 righe di poesie o testi coperti da copyright.
> Visto che non abbiamo l'opportunità di verificare volta per volta se il testo è o meno coperto da copyright, li consideriamo tutti come se fossero tali.


----------



## Necsus

vega3131 said:


> Caro Necsus
> Ci vorrebbe una funzione ricerca per controllare se l'argomento è già stato trattato.


Ciao, vega3131. Be', ma la _funzione di ricerca_ in WRF.................... *c'è!* ('Cerca in questa discussione')

E grazie a quella posso informare *giusyna* che "Din don domani è festa" di G.Rodari da lei citata nel post #218 è già presente nel thread (opportunamente abbreviata da Paul) al post #105; mentre "lucciola lucciola" del post #219 è già stata proposta nei post #92 e 93.


----------



## anglomania1

Ciao Necsus, 
secondo me, non è che non ci sia un gran ricorso alla filastrocca in Italia (come abbiamo visto da tutti questi esempi - che qualcuno lo conosco anch'io, pur essendo inglese!!). 
Forse l'impressione di Lorraine è basato sul fatto che magari in Inghilterra conosciamo tutti le stesse filastrocche, così, se chiedi agli inglesi di raccontarle  sembra che ci sia una marea di filastrocche. 
Invece, forse in Italia, alcune sono conosciute da tutti ma molto sono regionali, in dialetto ecc, e forse questo dà l'impressione che ci siano meno filastrocche. Forse ci sono tante piccole filastrocche poco note e poche conosciute da tutti? Boh?
Per esempio, io ho un libro di 100 pagine o più, di filastrocche in inglese - e sono tutte conosciutissime. Esiste la stessa cosa in Italiano?
E' soltanto una considerazione. 
Anglo


----------



## giusyna

Lunedì chiuso chiusino
martedì bucò l'ovino
sgusciò fuori mercoledì
"Pìo pìo pìo" di giovedì
venerdì un volettino
beccò sabato un granino
la domenica mattina 
aveva già la sua crestina


----------



## SunDraw

giusyna said:


> _*Sette quattordici porto otto...*_


Questa è la versione che usavamo noi...

*Sette quattordici ventuno ventotto*
*questo è il gioco di Paperotto*
*Paperotto va in cucina*
*a cercare la regina*
*la regina è andata a Roma*
*a cercare la corona*
*la corona ce l'ha il re*
*a star sot-to toc-ca pro-prio a te!*

In rete se ne trovano una dozzina di varianti.

Sto sempre rinviando la compilazione di un mio contributo qui...
Così, di getto, una conta:

*Hai visto mio marito *
*mezzo gobbo mezzo dritto*
*per le vie della città?*
(il contato di turno se non risponde prontamente "*Sì!*" sta sotto lui)
*Di che colore era il suo vestito da bandito?*
(il contato dice un colore, la conta procede)
*Hai il <colore scelto> indosso a te?*
(se il contato non ha il colore addosso, sta sotto lui)
*Fuori *(viene scartato il successivo)*, sotto!*

Dal riscontro in rete, sì ricordo vagamente d'una versione che allungava con anche la domanda:
*Quanti soldi aveva in tasca?*
e si procedeva contando il numero scelto.
Ma non funzionava bene...


----------



## mickeybrz

itka said:


> A me racontavano quella delle dita :
> Il police dice : ho fame !
> L'indice : non c'è pane.
> Il medio : come faremo ?
> L'annulario : ruberemo !
> Il mignolo : mica, mica, chi ruba s'impicca !


 
Simile delle dita (da mia nonna):

Il pollice dice : Che fame!
L'indice : Facciamo la polenta?
Il medio : Non c'è più farina!
L'anulare : Andiamola a comprare...
Il mignolo : Vado io! Vado io, che sono il più piccino!


----------



## MOMO2

saltapicchio said:


> Ciao Necsus,
> anche io mi ricordo di questa canzoncina, la lego però ad un gioco dove due gruppi di bambini fanno un girotondo, rubandosi a vicenda i componenti (o un gruppo gira e l'altro sta fermo in mezzo?).
> Ti ricordi qualcosa tu?


 
Io la ricordo così:
ma che bel castello ...
ma che bel castello ...
è più bello il nostro ...
è più bello il nostro ...
e noi lo distruggeremo, ...
e noi lo distruggeremo ...

E noi lo ricostruiremo ...

(Dove ho messo i puntini la ricordo come Necsus)

Però non ricordo bene il gioco.


----------



## SunDraw

http://spazioinwind.libero.it/maestrasabry/risorse/filastrocche_inverno.htm


----------



## Elisd

per imparare scia...
Striscia la biscia sulla terra liscia
e non lascia mai una striscia,
come farà?
Porterà una sciarpa o che felicità.


----------



## venice's baby

Non mi pare di aver trovato questa:
Questa xe a storia del Sior Intento, che dura poco tempo, che mai no a se destriga, vuto che te a conto o vuto che te a diga?
Il bambino rispondeva una delle due (contamea o dimea) e la storiella si ripeteva sempre uguale!!
Me la raccontava sempre mio nonno...


----------



## SunDraw

venice's baby said:


> Non mi pare di aver trovato questa:
> Questa xe a storia del Sior Intento ...


Sì c'era!
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=2052776&postcount=113
ma a me ha fatto molto piacere la tua integrazione, perché si avvicina di più alla versione che conosco io:

(scenetta tipo: all'ennesima reiterata richiesta fuori luogo, oppure a una faccenda ripresa ancora una volta, il tutore): Ncora drio te sì?! ma a ze na fiaba de sior intento!
[ancora ne sei preso?! ma è una fiaba del signor Intento (un'ossessione)!]
(il minore): E quala zea ea fiaba de sior Intento?! 
[e qual è la fiaba del signor Intento?!]

Ea fiaba de sior Intento
che a dura poco tempo
che mai no a se destrìga
vuto che te a conta
o vuto che te a diga?

(bocia) - Còntamea!
[raccontamela!]

A fiaba de sior Intento...

(bocia) - Ma no compagna! eora dìmea!
[ma non uguale! allora dimmela!]

A fiaba de sior Intento...

_ad libitum et extenuationem..._


----------



## Necsus

'Alla fiera di Mastr'André', citata QUI, non è stata ancora riportata...

Alla fiera di Mastr'André
oggi ho comprato un campanello.
Din din din fa il campanello.
Alla miré, alla miré,
alla fiera di Mastr'André.

Alla fiera di Mastr'André
oggi ho comprato un tamburello.
Tun tun tun fa il tamburello.
Din din din fa il campanello.
Alla miré, alla miré,
alla fiera di Mastr'André.

Alla fiera di Mastr'André
oggi ho comprato un violino.
Zirun ziru fa il violino.
Tun tun tun fa il tamburello.
Din din din fa il campanello.
Alla miré, alla miré,
alla fiera di Mastr'André.

E così via aggiungendo la _chitarra_ (plem plem plem), la _trombetta_ (perepè), etc.


----------



## MOMO2

Necsus said:


> Hmm... forse è vero, non sembrerebbero essere in moltissimi a coltivare l'abitudine di recitare filastrocche ai bambini.
> Eccone altre due abbastanza comuni (mia figlia le 'pratica' regolarmente):
> 
> Batti batti le manine,
> che arriva papà,
> ti porta le caramelline
> e tutte _[nome]_ le mangerà.
> 
> Un elefante si dondolava
> sopra il filo di una ragnatela
> e considerando la cosa interessante
> andò a chiamare un altro elefante.
> Due elefanti si dondolavano
> sopra il filo di una ragnatela
> e considerando la cosa interessante
> andarono a chiamare un altro elefante.
> _[e così via...]_
> 
> Poi mi viene in mente quella usata per ricordare quanti giorni hanno i mesi:
> 
> 30 giorni a novembre,
> con april, giugno e settembre,
> di 28 ce n'è uno,
> tutti gli altri ne han 31.


 
Ho sempre pensato che fosse "30 giorni ha novembre ..."


----------



## MOMO2

Quando sono venuta in Italia ero già grandicella ma ricordo con piacere:
"ponte ponente ponteppì
tappe tapperuggia
ponte ponente ponteppì
tappe tapperì" (L'ho scritta così ma la mia è una interpretazione libera e discutibile quanto volete  )
Questa canzoncina serve per fare la conta. I bambini stanno in cerchio e tengono le mani in avanti con il pugno chiuso. Chi conta batte con uno dei suoi pugni su ogni pugno. Per battere due volte se stesso batte col pugno che usa per contare sopra e sotto l'altro pugno. Se la conta finisce su chi conta quest'ultimo metterà dietro la schiena un pugno e andrà avanti. Se gli ritocca continuerà a contare ma non toccherà più se stesso. Finita la canzone il pugno sul quale ha battuto deve essere ritriato ditero la schiena. Si ricomincia e si ripete fin quando resta un solo  pugno. Il bambino rimasto col pugno avanti vince.

Poi da mio figlio ho imparato:
"Piove piove
la gatta non si muove
si accende la candela
si dice 
buona sera"

Momo


----------



## Danielev

Io per far la conta dicevo:

Pum passa Paperino
con la pippa in bocca 
guai a chi la tocca
toccherà-proprio-a-te

E poi una ninna nanna:

Nanna cunetta
La mamma è andata a messa
Il papà è andato ai campi
Con tre cavalli bianchi
Bianca la sella
Oplà, la Elisa è bella!

(andava bene solo con le bambine altrimenti niente rima!)


----------



## Necsus

MOMO2 said:


> "ponte ponente ponteppì
> tappe tapperuggia
> ponte ponente ponteppì
> tappe tapperì"
> 
> Poi da mio figlio ho imparato:
> "Piove piove
> la gatta non si muove
> si accende la candela
> si dice
> buona sera"
> 
> Momo


 


Danielev said:


> Io per far la conta dicevo:
> 
> Pum passa Paperino
> con la pippa in bocca
> guai a chi la tocca
> toccherà-proprio-a-te
> 
> E poi una ninna nanna:
> 
> Nanna cunetta
> La mamma è andata a messa
> Il papà è andato ai campi
> Con tre cavalli bianchi
> Bianca la sella
> Oplà, la Elisa è bella!
> 
> (andava bene solo con le bambine altrimenti niente rima!)


Ciao, MOMO2 e danielev. Grazie per i contributi. Però ricordate di fare sempre prima una ricerca per controllare che nella discussione non siano già presenti le filastrocche che volete ricordare:
'Piove piove' è stata citata nel post #32;
'Tappe tapperugia' nel post #46 e seguenti (ma senza la tua dettagliata spiegazione);
'Pum passa paperino' nel post #50.



MOMO2 said:


> Ho sempre pensato che fosse "30 giorni ha novembre ..."


E' probabile che tu abbia ragione, se non altro perché sarebbe coerente con 'tutti gli altri ne *han* 31'.
In rete si trovano tutte e due le versioni, sia pure con una prevalenza di 'ha', ma essendo (stata) le trasmissione delle filastrocche prevalentemente orale, in effetti non aveva molta importanza, visto che l'acca in italiano è muta...!


----------



## MOMO2

itka said:


> A me racontavano quella delle dita :
> Il pollice dice : ho fame !
> L'indice : non c'è pane.
> Il medio : come faremo ?
> L'anulare: ruberemo !
> Il mignolo : mica, mica, chi ruba s'impicca !
> 
> Esiste anche in francese, quasi simile !
> 
> Ce ne sono due che mi piacerebbe ritrovare :
> _Quella del ciuino_ (come si scrive ?)_ che andava in Maremm'ingrassà..._
> 
> E un altra che cominciava cosi' :
> _C'era una volta un topolino, _
> _Bello, svelto et birichino_
> _....._
> e finalmente, poverino :
> _Si fé in trappola pigliar !_
> 
> Se qualcuno le conosce ...
> Fare la conta...???? Contare per sapere a chi tocca ?


----------



## Necsus

La nota canzoncina/filastrocca _Fra' Martino _io la conoscevo così:

Fra' Martino, campanaro, dormi tu? dormi tu?
Suona le campane, suona le campane,
din, don, dan, din, don, dan.

Ma ho scoperto che anche di questa esistono, a quanto pare, versioni differenti, e addirittura con un seguito...!
Voi come la conoscete?


----------



## rocamadour

Buona domenica Necsus! 
Anch'io conosco la tua stessa versione, di una sola strofa, senza altro seguito. 
Però ricordo che da piccola avevo sentito una variante con "suona il mattutino" invece di "suona le campane", che comunque dovrebbe essere semplicemente una diversa traduzione dell'originale francese.


----------



## Hermocrates

Che bella collezione di filastrocche! Davvero ottimo lavoro. 

Qualcuna l'ho riconosciuta (come quella del grillo e della formica): mia nonna aveva un libro a casa, una traduzione di una enciclopedia per ragazzi americana. In questa traduzione italiana che aveva lei c'erano alcune di queste filastrocche tradizionali italiane, invece di quelle originali in inglese. 

Se non sbaglio il titolo del volume era (lo indico casomai qualcuno voglia cercare altre filastrocche) "Fiabe e poesie", faceva parte di una collana chiamata "I Quindici". Era un testo molto vecchio - anni '60 circa. 


Rye


----------



## rocamadour

ryenart said:


> Era un testo *molto vecchio* - anni '60 circa.
> Rye



Rye, per favore... Un po' di rispetto per noi che "I Quindici" ce li ricordiamo perfettamente (o quasi)!


----------



## Hermocrates

Errr... intendevo che il _libro_ era vecchio. Logoro. Usato.  Mia nonna lo teneva in soffitta, quindi puoi immaginare.


(Ho fatto una gaffe di cui non riuscirò a fare ammenda, vero? )


Rye


----------



## rocamadour

ryenart said:


> Errr... intendevo che il _libro_ era vecchio. Logoro. Usato.  Mia nonna lo teneva in soffitta, quindi puoi immaginare.



Sì, sì, fai il furbo... 

[Scherzo, ovviamente! ]


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Roca! Su Wikipedia ci sono almeno altre cinque versioni italiane diverse...

PS: 'I Quindici'... che tuffo nel passato! Guardali QUI.  E ovviamente su Wikipedia.


----------



## Hermocrates

Necsus said:


> PS: 'I Quindici'... che tuffo nel passato! Guardali QUI.  E ovviamente su Wikipedia.



Sì!! E' proprio quella! Quella nella foto del primo link è identica a quella che c'era a casa di mia nonna.  Il volume delle filastrocche era il primo, violetto. 

Mi sembra di capire che fosse una pubblicazione molto popolare in Italia. 

Una domanda generale sull'argomento di questo thread: ma i bambini italiani di oggi conoscono queste filastrocche? O si stanno perdendo? Vengono insegnate loro a scuola? 
Mi viene da pensare che molte sono legate a un certo tipo di gioco (sia con gli adulti che con gli altri bambini), ma per come cambia lo stile di vita (e ludico) molti bambini forse non hanno più molte occasioni di "praticare" le filastrocche. Mi sbaglio?

Mi farebbe piacere sapere quanto sono ancora sentite vive nella cultura e identità nazionale. 

Rye


----------



## Necsus

ryenart said:


> Mi farebbe piacere sapere quanto sono ancora sentite vive nella cultura e identità nazionale.


Come detto nel post d'apertura, l'idea di partenza della discussione era proprio questa, e i contributi numerosi sembrerebbero attestare che ancora sono un mezzo comunicativo ed espressivo abbastanza usato. A livello personale, poi, posso testimoniare che per quanto riguarda le ultime generazioni, c'è ancora un abbondante ricorso alle filastrocche nell'insegnamento della scuola materna, infatti buona parte di quelle da me riportate provengono proprio da lì (figlie).


----------



## elenuar

Perdonatemi se sono già state inserite, ho fatto una ricerca e mi pare di no...

La bella lavanderina (/lavandaia)
che lava i fazzoletti
per i poveretti
della città.
Fai un salto
fanne un altro
fai la giravolta
falla un'altra volta
guarda in su
guarda in giù
chiudi gli occhi e dai un bacio a chi vuoi tu!
[Ci si metteva in cerchio e bisognava compiere le azioni citate!]

Come "conta" noi usavamo anche: An-ghin-gò chi sta sotto non lo so ma ben presto lo saprò AN-GHIN-Gò!

Mia nonna (è di Treviso) mi diceva sempre questa filastrocca: "Petìn e Petèe che 'ndava a noxèe, Petìn el cantava e Petèe le magnava" [Petìn e Petèe andavano a nocciole, Petìn cantava e Petèe le mangiava]. La versione lunga è una specie di "Fiera dell'Est":
Petìn inrabià
va ciamar el can:
"Can, mòrsega Petèe
che'l gà magnà tute e noxèe".
"Mi no" dixe el can.
E ora Petìn el va ciamar el bastòn:
"Bastòn, dàghe al can 
che no'l vol morsegar Petèe
che'l gà magnà tute e noxèe".
"Mi no" dixe el bastòn.
E ora Petìn el va ciamar el fogo:
"Fogo, bruxa el bastòn
che no'l vol darghe al can
che no'l vol morsegar Petèe
che'l gà magnà tute e nosèe".
"Mi no" dixe el fogo.
E ora Petìn el va ciamar l'acqua:
"Acqua, stùa el fogo [spegni il fuoco]
che no'l vol bruxar el bastòn
che no'l vol darghe al can
che no'l vol morsegar Petèe
che'l gà magnà tute e noxèe".
"Mi no" dixe l'acqua.
E ora Petìn el va ciamar el bove:
"Bove, bevi l'acqua
che no a vol stuar el fogo
che no'l vol bruxar el bastòn
che no'l vol darghe al can
che no'l vol morsegar Petèe
che'l gà magnà tute e noxèe".
"Mi no" dixe el bove.
E ora Petìn el va ciamar a corda:
 "Corda, liga el bove
che no'l vol beva l'acqua
che no a vol stuar el fogo
che no'l vol bruxar el bastòn
 che no'l vol darghe al can
 che no'l vol morsegar Petèe
 che'l gà magnà tute e noxèe".
 "Mi no" dixe a corda.
E ora Petìn el va ciamar el sorxo: 
  "Sorxo, ròxega a corda [topo, rosicchia la corda]
che n'a vol ligar el bove
che no'l vol beva l'acqua
 che no a vol stuar el fogo
 che no'l vol bruxar el bastòn
  che no'l vol darghe al can
  che no'l vol morsegar Petèe
  che'l gà magnà tute e noxèe"
  "Mi no" dixe el sorxo.
E ora Petìn el va ciamar el gato
   "Gato, màgna el sorxo
che no'l vol roxegar a corda
che n'a vol ligar el bove
 che no'l vol beva l'acqua
  che no a vol stuar el fogo
  che no'l vol bruxar el bastòn
   che no'l vol darghe al can
   che no'l vol morsegar Petèe
   che'l gà magnà tute e noxèe"
   "Mi sì" dixe el gato.
E ora el gato el magna el sorxo che'l ròxega a corda che a liga el bove che'l beve l'acqua che a stùa el fogo che'l bruxa el bastòn che'l ghe dà al can che'l mòrsega Petèe che gà magnà tute e noxèe!


----------



## raffica

Ho visto la stessa filastrocca in italiano ma la mia nonna me la diceva in dialetto nord lombardo:
Trott trott cavalott
toe sue i ciaf e van a crott
bon pan bon vin
fa trottar el me dunin
(la e vicina ad alcune vocali sostituisce la Umlaut tedesca).

E questa:
Bella manina (accarezzando il palmo)
dove sei stata
dalla nonnina
cosa ti ha dato
pan e bonbon
pizziga pizziga moscòn! (grattatina sul palmo della mano).

In milanese un po' cantata, (al mare sedute in circolo facendosi passare gli zoccoletti):
Ciapa el tram balurda
ciapel ti che mi sun surda
tric e trac lassela andà
tric e trac lassela andà (ti rimane in mano lo zoccoletto di qualcun'altra).

E questa in milanese, ma è più uno scioglilingua (ci provo):
Ti che te tachet i tacc
Tacum i me tacc
tacchetei i to tacc 
Ti che te tachet i tac.

In milanese, il tredici di marzo (el tredesin de mars) si andava nei prati con un campanellino e si diceva:
Erba foera che l'è mars.

E anche (già citata in altre versioni):
Luemaga luemaghina
tira foera i to curnitt
se no te massi!

E dulcis in fundo, ai mercati rionali di Milano di una volta:
Sciure, fe i curnitt ai voster mari!!!

Cio, raffaella


----------



## pebblespebbles

claudine2006 said:


> Ero in bottega ticcheticchetà
> a lavorare ticcheticchetà
> e non pensavo ticcheticchetà
> alla prigione ticcheticchetà.
> Ma un brutto giorno ticcheticchetà
> la polizia ticcheticchetà
> mi portò vià ticcheticchetà
> da casa mia ticcheticchetà.
> Ma io furbone ticcheticchetà
> presi un bastone ticcheticchetà
> e glielo tirai ticcheticchetà
> sul suo zuccone ticcheticchetà.
> Il suo zuccone ticcheticchetà
> era un melone ticcheticchetà
> e lo mangiai ticcheticchetà
> a colazione ticcheticchetà.


 
Versione leggermente diversa, i bambini ci vanno matti a batterci le mani a tempo...macabra nonj direi, ma un pò strana come tutte quelle che s'inventano i bambini, me ho sentite di peggiori!

Ce n'è una che parla di un grillo e di una formicuzza in un campo di lino che però mi sfugge per intero ma che era molto bella e anche triste perchè finisce male, finisce che lui si perde "dilà dal mare". Se qualcuno mi aiuta a ricordarla mi farebbe un piacere!
Ad un certo punto recitava così dopo che la formicuzza chiede al grillo se le dà un filino di lino:

Chiese lo grillo "che cosa ne vuoi fare?"/ "calze e camice, mi voglio maritare"!
larinzuferalillallero lazinzuferalillalà
disse lo grillo "lo sposo sarò io!"/ la formicuzza"E sono contenta anch'io!"
larinzuferalillallero lazinzuferalillalà

Versioni poco diverse da quella già inserita:

*Domani è festa si mangia la minestra*
_*la minestra non mi piace*_
_*si mangia pane e pera*_
_*la pera è troppo bianca*_
_*si mangia pane e panca*_
_*la panca è troppo dura si va a letto addiritura*_


_*lucciola lucciola vien da me*_
_*che ti do il pan del re*_
_*il pan del re e della regina *_
_*lucciola lucciola vien vicina*_
 
Sono ormai entrata nella fase stream di filastrocche che mi cantavano i miei quando ero piccola o che cantavo a scuola: Mi ricordo anche le finte sculacciate con la canzoncina:

Cecco bilecco salta sullo stecco/lo stecco si rompe/salta sul ponte/il ponte si rovina/casca sulla farina/la farina la si staccia/Cecco bilecco si sculaccia.

Ho trovato la formicuzza e il grillo! scusate, ci sono molte pagine! Bellissimo!

Mi è venuta in mente una filastrocca abbastanza pulp che ho imparato verso i 4-5 anni e che non ho mai più sentito, ma che vorrei riscoprire se qualcuno la conosce: Iniziava più o meno così:

Era una notte di acqua a catinelle-le/si andava in giro senza le bretelle-le/ a un certo punto vidi un cimitero-ro (.......) /girovagando tomba dopo tomba-ba vidi la tana della zia gioconda-da (..)

Non la ricordo affatto bene ma posso dire per certo che spuntavano fuori un gatto nero, qualcuno che rosicchiva vermicelli e qualcun'altro che metteva i piedi nel cianuro.


----------



## Necsus

elenuar said:


> Perdonatemi se sono già state inserite, ho fatto una ricerca e mi pare di no...
> 
> La bella lavanderina (/lavandaia)
> [...]


Ebbene sì, nel post #13.


raffica said:


> E questa in milanese, ma è più uno scioglilingua (ci provo):
> Ti che te tachet i tacc
> [...]


Questa la puoi trovare nella discussione sugli scioglilingua.  


pebblespebbles said:


> Versioni poco diverse da quella già inserita:
> *Domani è festa si mangia la minestra*
> [...]
> Questa è di Rodari, post #105.
> 
> _*lucciola lucciola vien da me*_
> [...]
> Post #92 e segg.
> 
> Cecco bilecco salta sullo stecco/lo stecco si rompe/salta sul ponte/il ponte si rovina/casca sulla farina/la farina la si staccia/Cecco bilecco si sculaccia.
> Post #104.


Non è difficile controllare se sono già state citate, basta scrivere una parola chiave in 'cerca in questa discussione' e poi 'vai'...


----------



## rocamadour

pebblespebbles said:


> Mi è venuta in mente una filastrocca abbastanza pulp che ho imparato verso i 4-5 anni e che non ho mai più sentito, ma che vorrei riscoprire se qualcuno la conosce: Iniziava più o meno così:
> 
> Era una notte di acqua a catinelle-le/si andava in giro senza le bretelle-le/ a un certo punto vidi un cimitero-ro (.......) /girovagando tomba dopo tomba-ba vidi la tana della zia gioconda-da (..)
> 
> Non la ricordo affatto bene ma posso dire per certo che spuntavano fuori un gatto nero, qualcuno che rosicchiva vermicelli e qualcun'altro che metteva i piedi nel cianuro.



Ciao pebblespebbles! 
Eccola qui: http://www.filastrocche.it/nostalgici/canzoni/notte.htm
Veramente... pulp!


----------



## August2

Necsus said:


> La nota canzoncina/filastrocca _Fra' Martino _io la conoscevo così:
> 
> Fra' Martino, campanaro, dormi tu? dormi tu?
> Suona le campane, suona le campane,
> din, don, dan, din, don, dan.
> Voi come la conoscete?


 
Posso aggiungere che la bella melodia/filastrocca di Fra’ Martino è citata anche da _Hofstadter (in Gödel, Escher, Bach: un’Eterna Ghirlanda Brillante)_ come esempio di semplice canone musicale (un po’ come _l’Offerta musicale e l’Arte della Fuga)?_
Sull’argomento “Dalla Filastrocca alla Ricorsività” qui si possono leggere alcune filastrocche ricorsive: _“_cicloinf.dimi.uniud.it/didattica/A4/materiali/filastrocche.ppt”

Un’altra bella filastrocca di Gianni Rodari ( “Il paese dei bugiardi” ) si può trovare qui:
“fenjus.blogspot.com/2008/11/gianni-rodari-il-paese-dei-bugiardi.html “


----------



## pebblespebbles

Grazie rocamadour!!!

Un'altra che non ricordo bene che iniziava: 
Katiuscia hai fatto tu la piscia/e Dimitri ne ha fatti 5 litri... 
Ciao

Un'altra: 
Reffo-riffo-rifforero/fororì-fororà/accademia-accademia/sol-si (...) da fare con un gioco di mani...


----------



## Angel.Aura

> Cari amici,
> 
> Questa discussione è nata molto tempo fa e si è arricchita via via di molti ed interessanti contributi.
> Attualmente la missione del Forum è un po’ diversa, come diverse sono anche le regole da rispettare nello scrivere ulteriori messaggi.
> E’ difficile controllare eventuali violazioni di diritti d’autore, per chi modera la discussione.
> Altrettanto difficoltoso, per un nuovo utente che si imbattesse in questo filone, leggersi gli oltre 200 interventi per controllare di non scrivere un doppione.
> 
> Ringraziamo tutti voi partecipanti e confidiamo nella vostra comprensione.
> 
> Laura
> _Moderatrice_



EDIT: Gli utenti che volessero aggiungere un loro contributo a questa discussione sono invitati a contattare uno dei moderatori del Forum Solo Italiano a mezzo messaggio privato oppure tramite il triangolino rosso in alto a destra di questo messaggio.


----------

